# san jose all car club bbq



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

i would like to know if u guyz would like to have the bbq at bay lands or not. let me know so we can start planing it.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

start planning that shit. uffin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 3 2009, 04:46 AM~12592130
> *start planning that shit. uffin:
> *


X4


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 3 2009, 09:22 AM~12592506
> *X4
> *


 :yes:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

:yes:


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

tug a war champs 2008 will be there


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Jan 3 2009, 10:17 PM~12597843
> *tug a war champs 2008 will be there
> *











:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 3 2009, 04:46 AM~12592130
> *start planning that shit. uffin:
> *


 :angry: why, are you gonna participate n show up this time



:biggrin: j/p homie. hope to see you guys there :thumbsup:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

make it happen we will be there 
date/time/location


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## sanhonda22 (Jan 25, 2007)

sign me up.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Sounds good ....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

can 831 show up? :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 5 2009, 05:55 PM~12615112
> *can 831 show up?  :biggrin:
> *


sure :biggrin:


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

SOUNDS GOOD


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 5 2009, 06:55 PM~12615112
> *can 831 show up?  :biggrin:
> *


209 did last year ------


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 3 2009, 04:46 AM~12592130
> *start planning that shit. uffin:
> *


X100000 :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

LETS DO THIS!!!!!!!!! I WANT MY JALAPENO EATIN REMATCH. LOL


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

this one should be "FUN" :biggrin: 510 IN THE "HOUSE"


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jan 7 2009, 01:56 AM~12630342
> *this one should be "FUN" :biggrin:   510 IN THE "HOUSE"
> *


:twak: last years was "fun"

:biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

and to let everyone know i will be there the beer chugin champ of the last bbq. so u guyz better be ready. :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Jan 7 2009, 12:05 PM~12632830
> *  and to let everyone know i will be there the beer chugin champ of the last bbq. so u guyz better be ready. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jan 3 2009, 10:19 PM~12598444
> *:angry: why, are you gonna participate n show up this time
> :biggrin: j/p homie. hope to see you guys there  :thumbsup:
> *


another one with grumpy old man syndrome :twak:

:biggrin: 
i wasnt here last year.


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jan 4 2009, 12:19 AM~12598444
> *:angry: why, are you gonna participate n show up this time
> :biggrin: j/p homie. hope to see you guys there  :thumbsup:
> *



Are you going to bring the Lincoln? We can nose up!!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jan 7 2009, 01:50 AM~12630325
> *LETS DO THIS!!!!!!!!! I WANT MY JALAPENO EATIN REMATCH. LOL
> *


 YEAH BOY THE BIG LUX GOT IT FOR 2008 I THINK WE WILL HAVE IT FOR 2009 ASWELL :biggrin:


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

need to get it back at lake cuningham way better then baylands


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Jan 7 2009, 12:05 PM~12632830
> *  and to let everyone know i will be there the beer chugin champ of the last bbq. so u guyz better be ready. :biggrin:
> *


I'M READY BROTHA, SO YOU BETTER START TRAINING LIKE ROCKY!!! :0 :cheesy:  

OH YEA, NONE OF THIS PLEASE.... :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rhr26_@Jan 7 2009, 07:14 PM~12637235
> *Are you going to bring the Lincoln?  We can nose up!!!!!  :0  :biggrin:
> *


wuts up rob 
:0 you got your car painted?

:biggrin: j/p


let me finish the other 3 projects , then i'll get back to the linc.

if you still have yours , we'll c wat happens. 

 mines been out for 8 years. gotta rest for a bit. might bring her out for a cruise between projects. :wave:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:biggrin: always down for a BBQ. it'll be cool to meet other car clubs and kick it :biggrin:


----------



## 408 certified (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Jan 7 2009, 11:16 PM~12640429
> *need to get it back at lake cuningham way better then baylands
> *


X2


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jan 8 2009, 09:59 AM~12641927
> *wuts up rob
> :0  you got your car painted?
> 
> ...




:0 :0 
With the talent in our club getting it painted and PATTERNED should be no problem!!! :0 :0 

:biggrin:


----------



## OFFICIAL C.C. (Dec 11, 2008)

TTT


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rhr26_@Jan 8 2009, 03:38 PM~12644807
> *:0  :0
> With the talent in our club getting it painted and PATTERNED should be no problem!!!    :0  :0
> 
> ...


 :twak: thats wat im saying. quit trying to sell/trade it and getter done 

:biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 5 2009, 06:55 PM~12615112
> *can 831 show up?  :biggrin:
> *


CALI LIFE was there representing at Lake Cunigham in 06 and at Hellyer park in 07. :thumbsup:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Jan 8 2009, 12:16 AM~12640429
> *need to get it back at lake cuningham way better then baylands
> *


:yes: It got hella packed in 06.


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jan 7 2009, 01:50 AM~12630325
> *LETS DO THIS!!!!!!!!! I WANT MY JALAPENO EATIN REMATCH. LOL
> *


 :0 TA LOCO!!!!




:biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jan 9 2009, 01:02 AM~12650793
> *:yes: It got hella packed in 06.
> *


thats because everyone was down and made it happen. uffin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jan 7 2009, 12:50 AM~12630325
> *LETS DO THIS!!!!!!!!! I WANT MY JALAPENO EATIN REMATCH. LOL
> *


 :0


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*CUNNINGHAM PARK IS THE PLACE!!! What should work better is the spot further back from the Gazibo area were there is plenty of parking, its by the water, and you dont have to worry about the general public comming around. Not much shade BUT, it seems that just about everyone brings there own BBQ pit and a pop-up covering anyways!! 

Thats just my .02 cents on the matter.  *


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Jan 8 2009, 12:16 AM~12640429
> *need to get it back at lake cuningham way better then baylands
> *


X4


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

TTMFT :yes:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Jan 5 2009, 01:15 AM~12608967
> *ttmft
> *



It was nice meeting you yesterday bro!


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jan 11 2009, 11:12 PM~12676457
> *It was nice meeting you yesterday bro!
> *


you too bro :biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 8 2009, 12:46 AM~12640630
> *I'M READY BROTHA, SO YOU BETTER START TRAINING LIKE ROCKY!!! :0  :cheesy:
> 
> OH YEA, NONE OF THIS PLEASE.... :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :biggrin:
> *


 but i didn't do it


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

what do u guyz think about may 2nd


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS+Jan 5 2009, 06:57 PM~12615139-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Jan 13 2009, 01:17 PM~12692433
> *what do u guyz think about may 2nd
> *


<~~~DOWN TO TAKE MY TURNTABLES AND MIX!!!


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ_@Jan 13 2009, 04:57 PM~12695006
> *<~~~DOWN TO TAKE MY TURNTABLES AND MIX!!!
> *


maybe we can get El Raider to renact the bus stop dance :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jan 13 2009, 07:07 PM~12695610
> *maybe we can get El Raider to renact the bus stop dance  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


AM I TRIPPIN OR WERE THEY BREAKDANCING TOO??? LOL....

RAIDER YOU WILL HAVE TO GET DOWN TO THE MIX!


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ_@Jan 13 2009, 06:10 PM~12695638
> *AM I TRIPPIN OR WERE THEY BREAKDANCING TOO??? LOL....
> 
> RAIDER YOU WILL HAVE TO GET DOWN TO THE MIX!
> *


they were and she even freaked the fire hydrant too


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Jan 13 2009, 01:17 PM~12692433
> *what do u guyz think about may 2nd
> *



:thumbsup: sounds go to meeh! lets do this guys! it should be fun!


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jan 13 2009, 07:07 PM~12695610
> *maybe we can get El Raider to renact the bus stop dance  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




lmao! :roflmao:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

*its sounds good, need to hear from more clubs about the date so we can start, an book the date an not doing it at the last min. let us no call me know 408 677 0488 steve *


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Jan 11 2009, 12:49 AM~12667865
> *CUNNINGHAM PARK IS THE PLACE!!! What should work better is the spot further back from the Gazibo area were there is plenty of parking, its by the water, and you dont have to worry about the general public comming around. Not much shade BUT, it seems that just about everyone brings there own BBQ pit and a pop-up covering anyways!!
> 
> Thats just my .02 cents on the matter.
> *


DITTO BRO,ON EVERYTHING YOU SAID, JUST THROWING IN MY CHANGE (2 CENTS) ALSO..... :0 :cheesy:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

So is the date May 2nd or is it still in the air? :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

is the spot reservable or is everyone just going to rush the spot?


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 16 2009, 12:41 AM~12720909
> *is the spot reservable or is everyone just going to rush the spot?
> *


Good question......X2!


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 16 2009, 01:41 AM~12720909
> *is the spot reservable or is everyone just going to rush the spot?*


I was told last year that it is RESERVABLE! You can do it one of two ways:Each club can reserve there owne spot, not sure as to the size of each section? Or, you can reserve the WHOLE SECTION. There is a bathroom and some BBQ pits avalible at this site as well. Athena (my daughter) was told by one of the park rangers that for what we want to do, "this section it would work better for us, more places to park, less traffic comming and going, and most important, ITS AWAY FROM EVERYONE ELSE". 

Or there is option #2. Heller Park. The park rangers were VERY HAPPY with the ALL CLUBS BBQ that took place over there, and told Athena & Anderia if they would like to reserve a section for another event, It's just fine with them.


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Jan 16 2009, 04:39 PM~12726673
> *I was told last year that it is RESERVABLE! You can do it one of two ways:Each club can reserve there owne spot, not sure as to the size of each section? Or, you can reserve the WHOLE SECTION. There is a bathroom and some BBQ pits avalible at this site as well. Athena (my daughter) was told by one of the park rangers that for what we want to do, "this section it would work better for us, more places to park, less traffic comming and going, and most important, ITS AWAY FROM EVERYONE ELSE".
> 
> Or there is option #2. Heller Park. The  park rangers were VERY HAPPY with the ALL CLUBS BBQ that took place over there, and told Athena & Anderia if they would like to reserve a section for another event, It's just fine with them.
> *


Thats hella coo....It makes me happy that we made a good impression on the rangers and people in the park! This positve attitude and feedback isn`t ever acknowledged properly! Right on bro for that statement! :cheesy:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDAZ_68_@Jan 15 2009, 08:51 PM~12718384
> *its sounds good, need to hear from more clubs about the date so we can start, an book the date an not doing it at the last min. let us no call me know 408 677 0488 steve or u can call me too 408-679-9260 Paul
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

*its sounds good, need to hear from more clubs about the date so we can start, an book the date an not doing it at the last min. let us no call me know 408 677 0488 steve or u can call me too 408-679-9260 Paul*


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

TTT!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

im down and im sure my club will be :thumbsup:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jan 20 2009, 02:48 PM~12762640
> *im down and im sure my club will be  :thumbsup:
> *


Wouldn`t be a bbq without LF in the house! Hope to see you guys out there bro!


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

we need more clubs to make this happen


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jan 24 2009, 03:50 PM~12803549
> *we need more clubs  to make this happen
> *


x2


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jan 24 2009, 02:50 PM~12803549
> *we need more clubs  to make this happen
> *


Once I know if the date & location is for sure then I can help spread the word!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 17 2009, 08:28 PM~12736957
> *its sounds good, need to hear from more clubs about the date so we can start, an book the date an not doing it at the last min. let us no call me know 408 677 0488 steve or u can call me too 408-679-9260 Paul
> *


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

uce car club will be in the house just need a date


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*UNIQUES C.C is in, Like Always  *


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

SOMEBODY CALL A MEETING DATE ALREADY!!! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 27 2009, 01:42 AM~12826247
> *SOMEBODY CALL A MEETING DATE ALREADY!!! :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 27 2009, 12:42 AM~12826247
> *SOMEBODY CALL A MEETING DATE ALREADY!!! :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


HOW ABOUT FRIDAY FEB. 6, 2009 SAME LOCATION AS LAST TIME....7 O'CLOCK PM


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 27 2009, 10:01 AM~12828285
> *HOW ABOUT FRIDAY FEB. 6, 2009 SAME LOCATION AS LAST TIME....7 O'CLOCK PM
> *


That works for me....anybody else???


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

that works. uffin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 27 2009, 10:01 AM~12828285
> *HOW ABOUT FRIDAY FEB. 6, 2009 SAME LOCATION AS LAST TIME....7 O'CLOCK PM
> *


Sounds good


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 27 2009, 09:01 AM~12828285
> *HOW ABOUT FRIDAY FEB. 6, 2009 SAME LOCATION AS LAST TIME....7 O'CLOCK PM
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59drop+Jan 27 2009, 10:39 AM~12828646-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> :thumbsup:
> [/b]


FUCK IT THEN THATS THE DATE


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 27 2009, 02:25 PM~12830895
> *FUCK IT THEN THATS THE DATE
> *


ABOUT TIME!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 27 2009, 02:59 PM~12831184
> *ABOUT TIME!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 27 2009, 10:01 AM~12828285
> *HOW ABOUT FRIDAY FEB. 6, 2009 SAME LOCATION AS LAST TIME....7 O'CLOCK PM
> *


that's the same day as the oldiez concert.


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

lets do this


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Jan 27 2009, 11:29 PM~12833615
> *that's the same day as the oldiez concert.
> *


I KNOW, BUT NOT EVERYONE IS GOING TO THE CONCERT....THIS WILL JUST GET THE BALL ROLLING


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

You know* 408 *will be in the house!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Jan 28 2009, 09:45 AM~12835949
> *You know 408 will be in the house!!!
> *


SEE YOU THERE


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 27 2009, 10:01 AM~12828285
> *HOW ABOUT FRIDAY FEB. 6, 2009 SAME LOCATION AS LAST TIME....7 O'CLOCK PM
> *



I wasn’t able to attend the last one bro… Was that meeting @ Round Tables Pizza off White? :cheesy:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

ROUND TABLE PIZZA.....ABORN AND WHITE.... 7 PM......FRIDAY FEB.6,2009....SAN JO CALIFAS!!!!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 28 2009, 03:21 PM~12839373
> *
> ROUND TABLE PIZZA.....ABORN AND WHITE.... 7 PM......FRIDAY FEB.6,2009....SAN JO CALIFAS!!!!
> *



I will have a cold one for the homie Locs :biggrin: 
Muchas Gracias


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

good to see people taking control see you there homies


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

ttt


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDAZ_68_@Jan 29 2009, 05:31 PM~12852263
> *good to see people taking control see you there homies
> *


x2


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDAZ_68_@Jan 29 2009, 05:31 PM~12852263
> *good to see people taking control see you there homies
> *


THE REST IS UP TO YOU :biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

ttt


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

:wave: 



> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Feb 2 2009, 09:48 AM~12881141
> *ttt
> *


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Jan 28 2009, 04:26 PM~12840009
> *I will have a cold one for the homie Locs :biggrin:
> Muchas Gracias
> *


Thanks bro .... i can't make it to the meeting ... have to work ... sending Nelly out there though ....


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Jan 28 2009, 03:26 PM~12840009
> *I will have a cold one for the homie Locs :biggrin:
> Muchas Gracias
> *


I`ll have one with you bro! For LOCS!


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

T T T :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 2 2009, 04:15 PM~12884606
> *Thanks bro .... i can't make it to the meeting ... have to work ... sending Nelly out there though ....
> *


Na that homie drinks too much!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> I`ll have one with you bro! For LOCS!
> [/b]


What up BIG DOG!  

Shit i might not be there... something just came up.. if im there count on it.. If not make my homie by you A pitcher :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Feb 4 2009, 04:02 PM~12906535
> *Na that homie drinks too much!! :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

That was funny that day .... you were like damn fool slow down .... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 28 2009, 03:21 PM~12839373
> *
> ROUND TABLE PIZZA.....ABORN AND WHITE.... 7 PM......FRIDAY FEB.6,2009....SAN JO CALIFAS!!!!
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Feb 4 2009, 05:25 PM~12907364
> *
> *


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 4 2009, 04:47 PM~12907023
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> That was funny that day .... you were like damn fool slow down ....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 5 2009, 07:28 AM~12912980
> *
> *


SEE U THERE


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Feb 5 2009, 06:20 PM~12918628
> *SEE U THERE
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 28 2009, 03:21 PM~12839373
> *
> ROUND TABLE PIZZA.....ABORN AND WHITE.... 7 PM......FRIDAY FEB.6,2009....SAN JO CALIFAS!!!!
> *


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

a lil info on one of the spots
For Groups up to 400 people:

The Cypress Pavilion Picnic Area is located between Parking Lots B and C. There are horseshoe pits, a playground and a volleyball court nearby. This site has 88 tables and an extra large barbecue area with prep tables and sinks. There is also a small stage. Amplified sound is allowed at this site with a permit and a picnic reservation. There is limited electricity available, and the area is fully covered by four shade structures.
will call monday to find out all the info :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

WHERE THE HELL WAS EVERYBODY AT?!


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sanjosecustomz_@Feb 6 2009, 09:44 PM~12931342
> *a lil info on one of the spots
> For Groups up to 400 people:
> 
> ...


SOUNDS GOOD UCE


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

X2! 

list of clubs who attended:

-Impalas
-Kool Impressions
-Uniques
-UCE
-408 Ryders
-Carnales Customs
-Bay Area Bosses
-Antiguos
-Eminence
-Lifes Finest 



> WHERE THE HELL WAS EVERYBODY AT?!
> [/b]


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

better late than never.....got stuck in major traffic, so the 25th of july is the date right??


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

yeah, next meeting is february 27th, same time and place, and the date everybody agreed on was july 25th. location to be announced


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Feb 7 2009, 12:03 PM~12934654
> *yeah, next meeting is february 27th, same time and place, and the date everybody agreed on was july 25th. location to be announced
> *


right on j.r


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sanjosecustomz_@Feb 6 2009, 09:44 PM~12931342
> *a lil info on one of the spots
> For Groups up to 400 people:
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Feb 7 2009, 11:03 AM~12934654
> *yeah, next meeting is february 27th, same time and place, and the date everybody agreed on was july 25th. location to be announced
> *


Yeah lets see who shows up this time....


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Feb 7 2009, 12:03 PM~12934654
> *yeah, next meeting is february 27th, same time and place, and the date everybody agreed on was july 25th. location to be announced
> *





> Yeah lets see who shows up this time....
> [/b]


We'll be there


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

sorry but we will be at the next one


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*Will be at the next one too :biggrin: *


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> WHERE THE HELL WAS EVERYBODY AT?!
> [/b]


:uh: x2





sorry, wont be at the next 1. will try to get some1 out there to rep for us


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Feb 7 2009, 11:31 PM~12938753
> *Will be at the next one too :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: x2


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Feb 7 2009, 10:31 PM~12938753
> *Will be at the next one too :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

:biggrin: Coo! Hope to see everyone there!


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Feb 7 2009, 02:08 PM~12935094
> *We'll be there
> *


 :yes:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## doinit_oldskool (Dec 13, 2007)

_The Aztec Creations will be in attendance at this meeting....
lookin foreward to the BBQ. :thumbsup:_


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Feb 7 2009, 02:08 PM~12935094
> *We'll be there
> *


 :thumbsup: if i dont 4get .... :biggrin:


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

:0


----------



## BROWN CHEVY (Aug 19, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

so how about we have next meeting on march 6 same place and time. :biggrin:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Feb 7 2009, 12:03 PM~12934654
> *yeah, so how about we have next meeting on march 6 same place and time</span>. :biggrin:
> *


It's already been set for Feb 27th. Where u Been?


----------



## 74ILLREGAL (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Feb 7 2009, 12:03 PM~12934654
> *yeah, next meeting is february 27th, same time and place, and the date everybody agreed on was july 25th. location to be announced
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Feb 17 2009, 08:53 AM~13027255
> *It's already been set for Feb 27th. Where u Been?
> *


ok my badd :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

'06 was the SHIT! Hope it's like that again this year


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

I'll see you guys there on the 27th reppin Impalas CC.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

We should have someone there also.


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

Just a friendly reminder:

*Meetings this friday!* :biggrin:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> Just a friendly reminder:
> 
> *Meetings this friday!* :biggrin:
> [/b]


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*Save me a seat fellas!! :biggrin: *


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Feb 23 2009, 11:57 PM~13094303
> *Save me a seat fellas!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

grande car club will be there 4 sure is it at 7 or 730


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

See ya tomorrow :thumbsup:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT tonight :cheesy:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

It was cool seeing everyone on Friday!

Here's a ist of the clubs that were there:

Aztec Creations
Impalas (Nor Cal, me)
Uniques
Antiguos
Grande
Street Low Magazine
Life's Finest

I called up the following clubs that also commited to the event and represented on their behalf also:
Dukes - SC Co. (John J.)
Blvd Bombs (Sylvia and Tony)
Viejitos SV (Jimmy)
Inspirations (Jose)

Are Luxurious, Kool Impressions, and Str8Ridaz still down? Newstyle, Sons of Mexico? Sharkside?

Here's what went down at the meeting 2/27
The next item was to price out Cunningham and Baylands (Cunningham was preferred on majority vote)
- All clubs agreed to have one person from their club be security - ie. police your own people...
- Prices and monies we not discussed without quotes from the parks, jumpers, and face painters.
- Insurance was discussed and thought to be a good idea, needs to be priced out.
- Each club brings their own meat/food 
- Reminder that Cunningham doesn't allow the car hop.
- Decided if we get Bylands to get the left side when you drive in - will need to rent bathrooms also
- Hellyer was pretty much kick to the side because of past BS with the rangers, La Raza park doesn't have enough parking.
-- NEXT MEETING IS ON FRIDAY, MARCH 20th AT ABORN AND WHITE ROUND TABLE - 7PM - BACK ROOM RESERVED, PLEASE GIVE ME YOUR FOOD RECEIPTS SO I CAN GET MY $50 DEPOSIT BACK  (non-club funds) :angel:
-- "agenda" for 3/20: Deciding on park, have costs figured out, final count of clubs that are in. BBQ date hasn't changed as of Friday.

I hope I didn't miss anything  If I did post it up please


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Mar 1 2009, 05:54 PM~13146948
> *It was cool seeing everyone on Friday!
> 
> Here's a ist of the clubs that were there:
> ...


LUXURIOUS IS STILL DOWN TO ATTEND,THEY WILL NOT ALLOW YOU TO RENT BATHROOMS THEIR.WE ALREADY ASKED FOR OUR/DUKES BARB-B-Q.


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Mar 1 2009, 04:54 PM~13146948
> *It was cool seeing everyone on Friday!
> 
> Here's a ist of the clubs that were there:
> ...


Good shit Jenn....A lot of people couldnt hear let alone breathe where we were at! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Mar 1 2009, 05:54 PM~13146948
> *It was cool seeing everyone on Friday!
> 
> Here's a ist of the clubs that were there:
> ...


  you couldnt call me comadre and rep for us to ?

k.I. always down for the all club


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

ttt


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Mar 1 2009, 06:29 PM~13147686
> *LUXURIOUS IS STILL DOWN TO ATTEND,THEY WILL NOT ALLOW YOU TO RENT BATHROOMS THEIR.WE ALREADY ASKED FOR OUR/DUKES BARB-B-Q.
> *


Bummer!! We rented them for our All Chapters and the BBQ we all had in rememberance of Chuy Martinez. Looks like Baylands changed some rules....even better reason to try and get Cunningham  Just my $.02 but both spots are cool and have a lot of parking....


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> Good shit Jenn....A lot of people couldnt hear let alone breathe where we were at!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]


No prob, but save your food/beer receipts so I get my ends back LOL!! 



> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Mar 1 2009, 09:38 PM~13149696
> *  you couldnt call me comadre and rep for us to ?
> 
> k.I. always down for the all club
> *


I was waiting for you to show up, this is the 1st meeting I ever went to where you weren't there with the girls  :cheesy: :happysad:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Mar 2 2009, 11:13 AM~13153977
> *No prob, but save your food/beer receipts so I get my ends back LOL!!
> I was waiting for you to show up, this is the 1st meeting I ever went to where you weren't there with the girls  :cheesy: :happysad:
> *


Mos Def.... :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Mar 2 2009, 12:13 PM~13153977
> *No prob, but save your food/beer receipts so I get my ends back LOL!!
> I was waiting for you to show up, this is the 1st meeting I ever went to where you weren't there with the girls  :cheesy: :happysad:
> *





was my birthday. wasnt trying to sit in a meeting and eat pizza. went out for a nice dinner with the family. you know we'll be there at the next 1 :thumbsup:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Mar 2 2009, 04:42 PM~13156724
> *[/size]
> was my birthday. wasnt trying to sit in a meeting and eat pizza. went out for a nice dinner with the family. you know we'll be there at the next 1 :thumbsup:
> *


HAPPY BELATED BDAY COMPS! =)


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Mar 1 2009, 05:54 PM~13146948
> *It was cool seeing everyone on Friday!
> 
> Here's a ist of the clubs that were there:
> ...



*I sent some of my boys from 408 RYDERS C.C.  

I dont see um on the list... I hope they made it out :| *


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Mar 3 2009, 12:41 PM~13167176
> *I sent some of my boys from 408 RYDERS C.C.
> 
> I dont see um on the list... I hope they made it out :|
> *


I didn't think I missed anyone, but I might have, who did you send?


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

yeah, there was 2 guys, but im bad with names lol :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Mar 3 2009, 01:41 PM~13167176
> *I sent some of my boys from 408 RYDERS C.C.
> 
> I dont see um on the list... I hope they made it out :|
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

wut's da date for this picnic?


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy+Mar 3 2009, 05:31 PM~13169545-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  its all good.


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Mar 4 2009, 03:54 PM~13181711
> *My people Gillz and Anthony
> 
> its all good.
> *


Opps, sorry bout that!


----------



## 74ILLREGAL (Mar 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 4 2009, 12:37 PM~13178895
> *July 25th</span>*


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Mar 4 2009, 05:22 PM~13182028
> *Opps, sorry bout that!
> *



Its all good.... No worries..... Bet they were all the way in the back or something.... :uh:


----------



## 74ILLREGAL (Mar 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Mar 4 2009, 07:43 PM~13183716
> *July 25th
> *


 :0 I'm theres forsures. :biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

i called lake cunningham the day we want is taken already.


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Mar 7 2009, 08:36 AM~13208117
> *i called lake cunningham the day we want is taken already.
> *


Any word on Baylands??


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

damn it i hella forgot to go will be there next time for sure. =)


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Mar 7 2009, 08:36 AM~13208117
> *i called lake cunningham the day we want is taken already.
> *


What section or sections did you ask for? And did you get the name of the person you talked to?


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

On hold with Baylands now....elevator music  Asking for 7/25 right?


WEB INFO ON PRICES / RESERVATION

http://sunnyvale.ca.gov/Departments/Parks+...eservations.htm


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Mar 9 2009, 06:56 PM~13229704
> *damn it i hella forgot to go will be there next time for sure. =)
> *


:wave: what's up Ralph, hope you and the fam are doing well!! The next meeting is Friday March 20th and 7:00 PM - Back Room @ Round Table on Aborn and White....save your receipts so I get my deposit back  LOL :cheesy:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> =
> Hi fellas and ladies and local Nor Cal chapters, just spreading the word on a car wash this Saturday 3/14 (details in flyer) for youngsters which passed away this weekend in a tragic car accident. Any support helps!
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Mar 4 2009, 07:43 PM~13183716
> *July 25th
> *



thanksssssssssssss


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Mar 10 2009, 01:49 PM~13238257
> *On hold with Baylands now....elevator music  Asking for 7/25 right?
> WEB INFO ON PRICES / RESERVATION
> 
> ...


BAYLANDS

OK - Eucalyptis Hollow is the side on the left with all the parking, it's $80/site x 5 sites for the entire gazebo. If we want to add porta-podies like we always do it's a special use permit @ $25/permit/PER pody. LOL

So, with all 5 sites (225 ppl) + 2 bathrooms that's $450 total, plus $5/car entry when you get there. 

*We cannot reserve it until we have payment in full, but he pretty much guaranteed that that area won't get booked on July 25th....since it's the least booked area, which is funny because that's the one we always get.*

This is the area that has the large roll down BBQ pit, seating areas, and Cunningham style gazebo covers....and the LARGE parking lot adjacent to the walk up area. Same as Impalas all chapters, and the Dukes, Impalas, and Inspirations BBQ in rememberance of Chuie Martinez back when...

Thanks,
Jenn


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Mar 10 2009, 03:04 PM~13238379
> *BAYLANDS
> 
> OK - Eucalyptis Hollow is the side on the left with all the parking, it's $80/site x 5 sites for the entire gazebo.  If we want to add porta-podies like we always do it's a special use permit @ $25/permit/PER pody. LOL
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

thanks jenn. thats the same thing that they told me this morning. :biggrin:


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

thanks 4 the update see u guys on the 20th


----------



## stillwaters (Mar 4, 2006)

Brown Impressions will be at the next meeting


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Mar 10 2009, 03:50 PM~13238272
> *:wave: what's up Ralph, hope you and the fam are doing well!!  The next meeting is Friday March 20th and 7:00 PM - Back Room @ Round Table on Aborn and White....save your receipts so I get my deposit back  LOL :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: wussssss uppppp!!!!!whats new girl? yeah the fams. doin good, baby gettin big and talkin bak, not good lol :nono: but its fun..hows your sis and the baby i havent seen her in years?but will be there for sure this time :biggrin: so what receipts are we talkin about?


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Mar 11 2009, 03:47 PM~13251467
> *:biggrin: wussssss uppppp!!!!!whats new girl? yeah the fams. doin good, baby gettin big and talkin bak, not good lol :nono: but its fun..hows your sis and the baby i havent seen her in years?but will be there for sure this time  :biggrin: so what receipts are we talkin about?
> *


LOL wow your mijita is getting big!!! Estella is 3.5 already and in pre-school (3 going on 30 LOL!!!!) Julie is doing really good, and I'm good/better, I don't see you and the fellas at the gym anymore!! GET OFF YOUR ASS, LAZY!!  j/k Tell the Mrs. I said 'WHATS UP CHIQUITA' and I got a bottle of Malibu with her name on it! :cheesy:

The receipts are because I put a (perosnal - not club) $50 deposit on the back room @ Round Table for the meeting on 3/20, so they said if anyone has a (single) receipt for that much I can get it back  If not I won't cry, I swear! LOL


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Mar 10 2009, 05:17 PM~13240674
> *thanks jenn. thats the same thing that they told me this morning. :biggrin:
> *


SHAU :cheesy:

So I guess that means that we should know the break down of funds at the next meeting? Or at least confirm what clubs will be there so that we know how much money to tell people to bring to reserve the park at another meeting? :dunno: It would be nice if everyone shows at the next meeting on 3/20 to get a club count, just my $.02  After we knnow how much it will be split up we'll still have to make sure every club is OK with that...

Also maybe better for convo at the meeting, but I got hit up by some kids from a new and local lowrider bike club that want to go also, I personally think we should NOT charge the kids, but still let them bring/show their bikes to get them out there, what do you guys think? :dunno: 

Also, what do you guys think about inviting LOCAL motorcycle riders? M/C clubs? Is it the more the merrier, or you guys think it will be too hectic?? Just a thought? I'm getting hit up about this a lot.

You guys know I have no problem speakin my mind, but if anyone disagree that's all good too.... let's discuss  

Feel free to PM or reply


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Mar 12 2009, 03:20 PM~13261588
> *LOL wow your mijita is getting big!!! Estella is 3.5 already and in pre-school (3 going on 30 LOL!!!!)  Julie is doing really good, and I'm good/better, I don't see you and the fellas at the gym anymore!! GET OFF YOUR ASS,  LAZY!!   j/k Tell the Mrs. I said 'WHATS UP CHIQUITA' and I got a bottle of Malibu with her name on it! :cheesy:
> 
> The receipts are because I put a (perosnal - not club) $50 deposit on the back room @ Round Table for the meeting on 3/20, so they said if anyone has a (single) receipt for that much I can get it back  If not I won't cry, I swear! LOL
> *


fooooo shooooo ill keep my reciept and shoot it to you :biggrin:....yeah i dont go to 24 hour any more i upgraded to where all streriod freaks are at lol "GOLDS GYM" lol. but i defenitly need to go bak to 24 hour so i can claim my handball champ belt bak. they aint ready for me lol.


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Mar 12 2009, 04:39 PM~13262747
> *fooooo shooooo ill keep my reciept and shoot it to you :biggrin:....yeah i dont go to 24 hour any more i upgraded to where all streriod freaks are at lol "GOLDS GYM" lol. but i defenitly need to go bak to 24 hour so i can claim my handball champ belt bak. they aint ready for me lol.
> *











:|


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Mar 12 2009, 06:00 PM~13262925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

everyone don't forget the meeting this friday. Roundtable on wihte rd.


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Mar 14 2009, 10:47 AM~13279820
> *everyone don't forget the meeting this friday. Roundtable on wihte rd.
> *


TTT - This Friday :yes: 7PM - Back room


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Mar 17 2009, 05:12 PM~13308264
> *TTT :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Mar 18 2009, 05:06 PM~13319161
> *x2
> *


TTT :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT Meeting Today :cheesy:

Another topic for discussion tonight:
On Cunningham (if the date is chaged....) a lot of people have said they'd rather have it @ Cunningham.

What about the Cypress Pavillion and Alder Leaf (north and South) to make sure there's enough parking and the surrounding areas - we bascially get all the parking lots on lock if everyone shows up early enough with their cars.









Cypress Pavilion can accommodate 400 people comfortably and is a prime area for large group or company picnics. It boasts large covered patios, complete with a cooking and serving area that includes BBQ grills, electricity and running water. It also offers a small stage as well as nearby restrooms, horseshoe pits, volleyball court, and parking. 

Cost: SJ Resident: $500 Nonresident: $600

NOTE: Electricity and sound equipment is only available with a permit. 

+

Alder Leaf South









Alder Leaf South is an open-space picnic site. There's no overhead shade structures and tables are widely-spaced. Restrooms and parking is close by. Often rented in tandem with Alder Leaf North.
Capacity: 85

Features: 

13 Tables 

10 Barbecues

Cost: SJ Resident: $160 Nonresident: $190



Alder Leaf North









Alder Leaf North is the smaller companion to Alder Leaf South. Also an open-space picnic site with no overhead shade structures. Restrooms and parking is close by. Often rented in tandem with Alder Leaf South.
Capacity: 65

Features: 

13 Tables 

7 Barbecues 

Water Faucet

Cost: SJ Resident: $110 Nonresident: $130


*There a couple rules to Cunningham if you guys remember from the first time, you can't BBQ with your own pits, use the pits provided, you can't double park, and you can't hop in the parking lot.*

*Permits for music and jumpers are required.*

The park (Cunningham) couldn't maintain the garbage from the crowd the first time, which is why the park got pissed, so the reservation has to be straight up because they need to have the staff on hand (maybe say were expecting ~300 people form a FEW car clubs) . Every club needs to stress to their own clubs to clean up their own messees and possibly get extra trash bags from the rangers, or bring their own. We don't want to scare them from the event :angel: 

Let's discuss tonight :cheesy:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT Meeting Today :cheesy:

Another topic for discussion tonight:
On Cunningham (if the date is chaged....) a lot of people have said they'd rather have it @ Cunningham.

What about the Cypress Pavillion and Alder Leaf (North and South) to make sure there's enough parking and the surrounding areas - we bascially get all the parking lots on lock if everyone shows up early enough with their cars.









Cypress Pavilion can accommodate 400 people comfortably and is a prime area for large group or company picnics. It boasts large covered patios, complete with a cooking and serving area that includes BBQ grills, electricity and running water. It also offers a small stage as well as nearby restrooms, horseshoe pits, volleyball court, and parking. 

Cost: SJ Resident: $500 Nonresident: $600

NOTE: Electricity and sound equipment is only available with a permit. 

+

Alder Leaf South









Alder Leaf South is an open-space picnic site. There's no overhead shade structures and tables are widely-spaced. Restrooms and parking is close by. Often rented in tandem with Alder Leaf North.
Capacity: 85

Features: 

13 Tables 

10 Barbecues

Cost: SJ Resident: $160 Nonresident: $190



Alder Leaf North









Alder Leaf North is the smaller companion to Alder Leaf South. Also an open-space picnic site with no overhead shade structures. Restrooms and parking is close by. Often rented in tandem with Alder Leaf South.
Capacity: 65

Features: 

13 Tables 

7 Barbecues 

Water Faucet

Cost: SJ Resident: $110 Nonresident: $130


*There a couple rules to Cunningham if you guys remember from the first time, you can't BBQ with your own pits, use the pits provided, you can't double park, and you can't hop in the parking lot.*

*Permits for music and jumpers are required.*

The park (Cunningham) couldn't maintain the garbage from the crowd the first time, which is why the park got pissed, so the reservation has to be straight up because they need to have the staff on hand (maybe say were expecting ~300 people form a FEW car clubs) . Every club needs to stress to their own clubs to clean up their own messees and possibly get extra trash bags from the rangers, or bring their own. We don't want to scare them from the event :angel: 

Let's discuss tonight :cheesy:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

see you there :biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Mar 20 2009, 11:43 AM~13337436
> *TTT Meeting Today :cheesy:
> 
> Another topic for discussion tonight:
> ...


lets talk about it at the metting but i'm down with it.


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

whats up guys, sorry had to work and my secretary is out of town. hit me up with details, we are down


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Mar 20 2009, 04:17 PM~13340239
> *lets talk about it at the metting but i'm down with it.
> *


Sorry you guys I had a last minute personal thing to take care of. I spoke with Pops (Gilbert Kool Impressions) and gave him the same run down of the Cunningham prices above over the phone - won't miss the next one I swear 

Can anyone update from yesterday so I know if I need to reach out to Cunningham on another date?


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Mar 21 2009, 06:11 PM~13348842
> *Sorry you guys I had a last minute personal thing to take care of.  I spoke with Pops (Gilbert Kool Impressions) and gave him the same run down of the Cunningham prices above over the phone - won't miss the next one I swear
> 
> Can anyone update from yesterday so I know if I need to reach out to Cunningham on another date?
> *


meeting in two weeks


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 22 2009, 10:14 AM~13353191
> *meeting in two weeks
> *


Thx Paul!


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Mar 20 2009, 11:43 AM~13337436
> *TTT Meeting Today :cheesy:
> 
> Another topic for discussion tonight:
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

lets do it yall we did last year in september maybe can do it again Enchanted Creation is down :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

*



Originally posted by jenns64chevy@Mar 21 2009, 06:11 PM~13348842
Sorry you guys I had a last minute personal thing to take care of.  I spoke with Pops (Gilbert Kool Impressions) and gave him the same run down of the Cunningham prices above over the phone - won't miss the next one I swear 

Can anyone update from yesterday so I know if I need to reach out to Cunningham on another date?


Click to expand...

Lake Cunningham, the folllowing weekend - Saturday August 1st is available for all three sections, Cypress pavillion, & Alder leaf north and south. :cheesy:

Reservations have to be made in person, Tu-Thursday, first come first serve and need to be pre-paid @ 1300 Senter Rd, accross the street from Kelly Park parking lot. Beer and Wine is allowed, permits required for jumpers and only if the section where the jumpers are is reserved. She said this is enought space to accomodate 700 people, I told her there won't be that many, but were trying to cover enough land, tables, trash cans, and get to both parking lots easier. It's a Car Club PICNIC non advertised where everyone pays their own park entry fee and brings their own food - no vendors - etc 

If we get all three sections (both parking areas - still first come first serve) WITHOUT permits, it's $110+$160+$500 = $770.00*


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Mar 25 2009, 10:16 AM~13385359
> *
> Lake Cunningham, the folllowing weekend - Saturday August 1st is available for all three sections, Cypress pavillion, & Alder leaf north and south. :cheesy:
> 
> ...


*
*


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 25 2009, 10:20 AM~13385393
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Mar 25 2009, 10:16 AM~13385359
> *
> Lake Cunningham, the folllowing weekend - Saturday August 1st is available for all three sections, Cypress pavillion, & Alder leaf north and south. :cheesy:
> 
> ...


*

TTT*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Mar 25 2009, 11:16 AM~13385359
> *
> Lake Cunningham, the folllowing weekend - Saturday August 1st is available for all three sections, Cypress pavillion, & Alder leaf north and south. :cheesy:
> 
> ...


*


Sounds good!! $770 divided by at least 10 or more clubs is what??($77 each club) :cheesy: 

I'm down for drinks. :biggrin: 

BUT "EL RAIDER" cant get his hustle on :0 LOL :rofl:*


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Mar 25 2009, 03:19 PM~13388212
> *Sounds good!!  $770 divided by at least 10 or more clubs is what??($77 each club) :cheesy:
> 
> I'm down for drinks. :biggrin:
> ...


thats just the park bro. we need jumpers and pemit and a few other things.
we need to get a solid roll call on who is participating in this bbq


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 25 2009, 04:21 PM~13388234
> *thats just the park bro. we need jumpers and pemit and a few other things.
> we need to get a solid roll call on who is participating in this bbq
> *


It’s all good.. count 408 in for what eva


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

LUXURIOUS will not be able to attend the next meeting because one of our members from another chapter is flying in that night and we will be attending a party :biggrin: and also getting things ready for the next day bbq. we are down and hope someone will fill us in on discussed topics at our bbq the next day


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Mar 25 2009, 11:16 AM~13385359
> *
> Lake Cunningham, the folllowing weekend - Saturday August 1st is available for all three sections, Cypress pavillion, & Alder leaf north and south. :cheesy:
> 
> ...


*
 How many clubs are down so far? I think last year about 18 pitched in, not sure though. Each club through $60 in.

ANTIGOUS is Down for it *


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 25 2009, 04:24 PM~13388263
> *LUXURIOUS will not be able to attend the next meeting because one of our members from another chapter is flying in that night and we will be attending a party :biggrin: and also getting things ready for the next day bbq. we are down and hope someone will fill us in on discussed topics at our bbq the next day
> *



I will be in Cabbo for my B-DAY :biggrin: But one of the homies will be there


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Mar 25 2009, 03:37 PM~13388393
> *I will be in Cabbo for my B-DAY :biggrin:  But one of the homies will be there
> *


muy chingon ill be in Cabo, pinche show off :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Mar 25 2009, 05:55 PM~13389168
> *muy chingon ill be in Cabo, pinche show off :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


orale calmate george lopez..lol.. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Mar 25 2009, 05:55 PM~13389168
> *muy chingon ill be in Cabo, pinche show off :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


look who dropped in.. "el cochino" of sj!! lol.. just dont bring all the cochinas to the spot cabron.. its gona be a family deal!! lol :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Mar 25 2009, 08:10 PM~13390906
> *look who dropped in..  "el cochino" of sj!! lol..  just dont bring all the cochinas to the spot cabron.. its gona be a family deal!!  lol :biggrin:
> *


yeah dont bring them ALL, just SOME :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 25 2009, 08:13 PM~13390944
> *yeah dont bring them ALL, just SOME :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Mar 25 2009, 07:10 PM~13390906
> *look who dropped in..  "el cochino" of sj!! lol..  just dont bring all the cochinas to the spot cabron.. its gona be a family deal!!  lol :biggrin:
> *


dont worry i wont, i dont want you gettin all jealous again cause i didnt get you your booty shorts yet :0 



> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 25 2009, 07:13 PM~13390944
> *yeah dont bring them ALL, just SOME :biggrin:
> *


ill bring one just to pose on your car :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

there goes this topic :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 26 2009, 09:16 AM~13395982
> *there goes this topic :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
whats up Paul


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

NOKTURNAL NOR CAL WOULD LIKE TO SUPPORT!!! JUST LET US KNOW WHAT WE CAN DO TO HELP OUT??


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Mar 26 2009, 09:37 AM~13396190
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> whats up Paul
> *


whats up brother?


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOKNORCALI_@Mar 26 2009, 09:49 AM~13396309
> *NOKTURNAL NOR CAL WOULD LIKE TO SUPPORT!!! JUST LET US KNOW WHAT WE CAN DO TO HELP OUT??
> *


show up to a meeting. next one is next friday @7pm at roundtable pizza on white and aborn in san jose.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Mar 25 2009, 04:37 PM~13388393
> *I will be in Cabbo for my B-DAY :biggrin:  But one of the homies will be there
> *


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 26 2009, 10:09 AM~13396490
> *whats up brother?
> *


not a whole lot just tryn to do the thing over here...


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 25 2009, 08:13 PM~13390944
> *yeah dont bring them ALL, just SOME :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Mar 26 2009, 10:43 AM~13396856
> *not a whole lot just tryn to do the thing over here...
> *


i hear ya bro. well anyways you going to this bbq?


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 25 2009, 03:24 PM~13388263
> *LUXURIOUS will not be able to attend the next meeting because one of our members from another chapter is flying in that night and we will be attending a party :biggrin: and also getting things ready for the next day bbq. we are down and hope someone will fill us in on discussed topics at our bbq the next day
> *


I got ya  Can you PM me Anna Marie's email?


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 26 2009, 10:10 AM~13396502
> *show up to a meeting. next one is next friday @7pm at roundtable pizza on white and aborn in san jose.
> *


April 3rd 7PM ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Talked to Rob, Impalas CC is down for the date change for Cunningham

We need a final head count on clubs so we know how much to ask from each club at the next meeting, otherwise we might not be able to get the park. If we need to redistribute funds to any other clubs that jump in on it, we can talk about it then.... We can only book Tu-Thursday so if anyone want sto come up with the $770 and put it down jsut reservations - do it if everyone agrees on the date.

This is a "CAR CLUB PICNIC" as I told Cunningham..... We need a permit for DJ and jumpers if you want them...but that can be handled after, 770 is needed for the reservation. THe park willl give us a list of jumper companies we can go thru, so unfortunately if you have a hook up, it may not be eligible here....unmless there on the list? If any of you know any DJs that want to contirbute for the cause and spin that would be cool too LOL 

SO THE QUESTIONS OF TRUTH - WHAT CLUBS ARE IN? IF YOURE IN PLEASE BE AT THE MEETING AND BRING YOUR WALLETS LOL  AND WHO'S GONNA BOOK THIS AND PUT IT IN THIER NAME? I don't want it in my name but I'm more than happy to do a lot of this homework. Also, insurance policy is customary for al of the other BBQs JUS TIN CASE someone gets hurt, etc..... I think it's baout $300/day? Can someone look into that, I've never purchased a day policy.



*IF EVERYONE IS DOWN FOR CUNNINGHAM ON 8/1 PLEASE CONFIRM FOR YOUR CLUB AND LETS GET THE BALL ROLLING ON MONEY SO WE CAN BOOK IT BEFORE ITS TAKEN.*


IN
IMPALAS CC
LUXURIOUS CC
408 RYDERS CC
ANTIGUOS CC
NOKTURNAL NOR CAL CC


Next meeting next Friday, April 3rd, 7PM Roundtable on Aborn and White.


----------



## 408 certified (Nov 7, 2008)

Isnt 8/1 same day as the Merced show. Its on the Nor cal calendar. 

Merced show looks like its going to be a goood one. :biggrin: 

Dont make it the same day.


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408 certified_@Mar 26 2009, 02:34 PM~13398878
> *Isnt  8/1  same day as the Merced show.  Its on the Nor cal calendar.
> 
> Merced show looks like its going to be a goood one.    :biggrin:
> ...


I updated out website calendar last week, didin't see this one? What show is it?


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Mar 26 2009, 09:21 AM~13395461
> *dont worry i wont, i dont want you gettin all jealous again cause i didnt get you your booty shorts yet :0
> ill bring one just to pose on your car :biggrin:
> *



So you saying that you want tp pose on SIC'N'TWISTED ride in "booty shorts" the :scrutinize: :|


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 26 2009, 11:24 AM~13396647
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Ur guys are sick in the head... :cheesy:


----------



## 408 certified (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Mar 26 2009, 03:27 PM~13399355
> *I updated out website calendar last week, didin't see this one? What show is it?
> *


The flyer is on the Nor Cal show thread page 18


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Mar 26 2009, 01:35 PM~13398397
> *Talked to Rob, Impalas CC is down for the date change for Cunningham
> 
> We need a final head count on clubs so we know how much to ask from each club at the next meeting, otherwise we might not be able to get the park. If we need to redistribute funds to any other clubs that jump in on it, we can talk about it then.... We can only book Tu-Thursday so if anyone want sto come up with the $770 and put it down jsut reservations - do it if everyone agrees on the date.
> ...


DON'T COUNT OUT THE UNIQUES C.C. JENNY , I WILL BE THERE AT THE MEETING.


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

POST YOUR CLUB HERE IF UR IN?

IMPALAS CC
LUXURIOUS CC
408 RYDERS CC
ANTIGUOS CC
NOKTURNAL NOR CAL CC
STREETLOW MAG
AZTEC CREATIONS CC


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:biggrin: GRANDE IS STILL DOWN


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Mar 26 2009, 04:21 PM~13399813
> *POST YOUR CLUB HERE IF UR IN?
> 
> IMPALAS CC
> ...


UNIQUES C.C.


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thelou+Mar 26 2009, 05:38 PM~13400465-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 26 2009, 11:59 AM~13397592
> *i hear ya bro. well anyways you going to this bbq?
> *


it def be nice to go, is there an invite for BIG DADDY, and what do i need to bring?


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Mar 27 2009, 08:56 AM~13407017
> *it def be nice to go, is there an invite for BIG DADDY, and what do i need to bring?
> *


just be there brother.........you part of the lux family :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 27 2009, 10:02 AM~13407084
> *just be there brother.........you part of the lux family :biggrin:
> *


TRUTH!!!!! SINCE DAY 1


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Mar 26 2009, 04:28 PM~13399364
> *So you saying that you want tp pose on  SIC'N'TWISTED ride in "booty shorts"  the  :scrutinize:  :|
> *


HELLLLLLLL NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! BUT RUTHIE OK :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS+Mar 27 2009, 09:02 AM~13407084-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


see there he goes again with his **** fantasies....i agree Ruthie a much better choice


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Mar 26 2009, 02:35 PM~13398397
> *Talked to Rob, Impalas CC is down for the date change for Cunningham
> 
> We need a final head count on clubs so we know how much to ask from each club at the next meeting, otherwise we might not be able to get the park. If we need to redistribute funds to any other clubs that jump in on it, we can talk about it then.... We can only book Tu-Thursday so if anyone want sto come up with the $770 and put it down jsut reservations - do it if everyone agrees on the date.
> ...


 :angry: there you go forgettin the family again comdre. 
KOOL IMPRESSIONS in like always :biggrin:


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

add uce car club :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sanjosecustomz_@Mar 27 2009, 01:28 PM~13409221
> *add uce car club :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


keep em coming


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

*IN FOR 8/1 @ CUNNINGHAM* (if we can get the reservation...gotta get on it with funds to reserve the park)

IMPALAS CC
LUXURIOUS CC
408 RYDERS CC
ANTIGUOS CC
NOKTURNAL NOR CAL CC
UNIQUES CC
GRANDE CC
KOOL IMPRESSIONS
UCE CC

Where's my Dukes and Viejitos friends at? :cheesy: East Side Riders? Parliament? Inspirations? Cali Life? Shark Side?

:cheesy:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Mar 27 2009, 12:18 PM~13408700
> *:angry:  there you go forgettin the family again comdre.
> KOOL IMPRESSIONS in like always  :biggrin:
> *


Hey now compa, I wanted to confirm everyone was down with the date change for Cunningham  :cheesy: :angel:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Mar 27 2009, 02:43 PM~13409770
> *IN FOR 8/1 @ CUNNINGHAM (if we can get the reservation...gotta get on it with funds to reserve the park)
> 
> IMPALAS CC
> ...


BROWN IMPRESSIONS,AZTEC CREATIONS,LIFES FINEST,UNDIVIDED,INDIVIDUALS,NEW CLASSICS


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 27 2009, 03:04 PM~13409936
> *BROWN IMPRESSIONS,AZTEC CREATIONS,LIFES FINEST,UNDIVIDED,INDIVIDUALS,NEW CLASSICS
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Mar 27 2009, 03:43 PM~13409770
> *IN FOR 8/1 @ CUNNINGHAM (if we can get the reservation...gotta get on it with funds to reserve the park)
> 
> IMPALAS CC
> ...


BAY AREA BOSSES CC


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Mar 27 2009, 03:43 PM~13409770
> *Where's my Dukes and Viejitos friends at? :cheesy:  East Side Riders?  Parliament? Inspirations? Cali Life?  Shark Side?
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT  Mtg this Friday @ Round Table - Aborn and White @ 7PM :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Mar 27 2009, 03:43 PM~13409770
> *IN FOR 8/1 @ CUNNINGHAM (if we can get the reservation...gotta get on it with funds to reserve the park)
> 
> IMPALAS CC
> ...


----------



## Anthony408 (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Mar 27 2009, 03:43 PM~13409770
> *IN FOR 8/1 @ CUNNINGHAM (if we can get the reservation...gotta get on it with funds to reserve the park)
> 
> IMPALAS CC
> ...


hello My name is Anthony and we started a chapter from Delano's Childhood Dreams bike club was wondering if we could be part of this event. We got about 14 members and we decided to pitch in if possible :biggrin: We are all prtty much youngsters attending school so we can talk about the pitching in..lol. We had a member go in last week to check the meeting out and raised our interest to make this a bigger get together being that we all prety much will be at every show there after, seing everyone else..lol.


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anthony408_@Mar 31 2009, 10:27 PM~13450390
> *hello My name is Anthony and we started a chapter from Delano's Childhood Dreams bike club  was wondering if we could be part of this event. We got about 14 members and we decided to pitch in if possible :biggrin:  We are all prtty much  youngsters attending school so we can talk about the pitching in..lol. We had a member go in last week to check the meeting out and raised our interest to make this a bigger get together being that we all prety much will be at every show there after, seing everyone else..lol.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigRed85 (Mar 7, 2008)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anthony408_@Mar 31 2009, 10:27 PM~13450390
> *hello My name is Anthony and we started a chapter from Delano's Childhood Dreams bike club  was wondering if we could be part of this event. We got about 14 members and we decided to pitch in if possible :biggrin:  We are all prtty much  youngsters attending school so we can talk about the pitching in..lol. We had a member go in last week to check the meeting out and raised our interest to make this a bigger get together being that we all prety much will be at every show there after, seing everyone else..lol.
> *



It's always good seeing the younger generation step in, it's good for the movement.


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Anthony408_@Mar 31 2009, 09:27 PM~13450390
> *hello My name is Anthony and we started a chapter from Delano's Childhood Dreams bike club  was wondering if we could be part of this event. We got about 14 members and we decided to pitch in if possible :biggrin:  We are all prtty much  youngsters attending school so we can talk about the pitching in..lol. We had a member go in last week to check the meeting out and raised our interest to make this a bigger get together being that we all prety much will be at every show there after, seing everyone else..lol.
> *


:thumbsup: :biggrin: I think that's a GREAT idea! I personally don't think we should charge the kids, so we can bring that up on Friday  :thumbsup: It's great to see such enthusiasm from the youngsters! :cheesy:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Apr 1 2009, 11:04 AM~13454185
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:  I think that's a GREAT idea! I personally don't think we should charge the kids, so we can bring that up on Friday  :thumbsup:  It's great to see such enthusiasm from the youngsters!  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I'm with you on this Jenn. As long as they're holding it down in school taking care of business. We shouldn't charge them.


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Apr 1 2009, 12:28 PM~13455375
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: I'm with you on this Jenn. As long as they're holding it down in school taking care of business. We shouldn't charge them.
> *


charge them..... go cut some grass or something or better yet ask your pops. 































j/k anthony :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Apr 1 2009, 02:28 PM~13455375
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: I'm with you on this Jenn. As long as they're holding it down in school taking care of business. We shouldn't charge them.
> *


X2


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

Is the next meeting tomorrow night?


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Apr 2 2009, 07:20 AM~13463656
> *Is the next meeting tomorrow night?
> *


yes sir


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

:cheesy:

ok so I have some free time today finally 











See you all tomorrow. :cheesy:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

C U All Tomorrow. As far as charging the kids I'm with Jen we shouldn't charge them. We will pitch in a little more if we have to.~Jess~


----------



## Anthony408 (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Apr 1 2009, 01:59 PM~13455643
> *charge them..... go cut some grass or something or better yet ask your pops.
> j/k anthony :biggrin:
> *


man I was about to get the crew together and go cut your grass .. you know how we doit you were at the car wash no??lol :biggrin:


----------



## Anthony408 (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Apr 1 2009, 11:04 AM~13454185
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:  I think that's a GREAT idea! I personally don't think we should charge the kids, so we can bring that up on Friday  :thumbsup:  It's great to see such enthusiasm from the youngsters!  :cheesy:
> *


couple of us are coming tonite thanx jenn :biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

meeting this friday 7pm @ roundtable on white and aborn. so if you didn't go to the last one make sure ur at this 1.


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

goin 2morrow to reserve the park 2morrow.


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Apr 6 2009, 10:10 PM~13502831
> *goin 2morrow to reserve the park 2morrow.
> *


:thumbsup: Sorry, I forgot my phone last night and just showed up over there to drop off all the $$$ LOL!!

Here's the $$$$$ update:

For those clubs who are participating that HAVE NOT paid - last Friday we collected $70 from every CLUB that was at the meeting to reserve the park, so that's what we're asking that you pitch in. This will help cover the cost of permits/jumpers/etc... If we STILL need more cash after that point, we can divide it up between all the club that are in, but I think if everyone comes thru like they said it will be fine.... I know Kool Impressions and Inspirations said they're down (thanks compadres)....

Who else? Individuals? Nite Life? Alum Rock Cruisers? :dunno:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Anthony408_@Apr 3 2009, 01:13 PM~13476400
> *couple of us are coming tonite thanx jenn  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: you guys represented out there!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

I just got back in.. sorry i asked one oh my members to sho up and looks like he didint. any new 411 for me?

My bad....


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Apr 7 2009, 11:58 AM~13507992
> *I just got back in.. sorry i asked one oh my members to sho up and looks like he didint. any new 411 for me?
> 
> My bad....
> *


x2 ......who can i meet with or when can we drop of the $$$


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Can you guys show up to the meeting on Friday?


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Apr 7 2009, 03:21 PM~13508981
> *Can you guys show up to the meeting on Friday?
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Apr 7 2009, 02:21 PM~13508981
> *Can you guys show up to the meeting on Friday?
> *



:yes:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Apr 7 2009, 01:43 PM~13507817
> *NICE
> :thumbsup: Sorry, I forgot my phone last night and just showed up over there to drop off all the $$$ LOL!!
> 
> ...


you can put EAST SIDE RIDERS down for sure. we have been missing meetins due to family functions but count us in. ill hook with u jen and shoot u the money. thanks


----------



## Patróns Car Club (Apr 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Apr 7 2009, 11:43 AM~13507817
> *NICE
> :thumbsup: Sorry, I forgot my phone last night and just showed up over there to drop off all the $$$ LOL!!
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT for Friday


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

come on the more people that show up the better it will be.


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

WHENS THE NEXT MEETING . :biggrin:


----------



## orta63 (Apr 25, 2007)

DUKES NO CAL WILL BE AT THE MEETING FRI. AT 700 ?


----------



## mr.duke (Oct 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orta63_@Apr 8 2009, 06:42 PM~13522099
> *DUKES NO CAL WILL BE AT THE MEETING FRI. AT 700 ?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

UCE will be at this one :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigRed85 (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sanjosecustomz_@Apr 8 2009, 11:39 PM~13525085
> *UCE will be at this one  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



hopefully we can get some members out there on friday :biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sj4lyfe_@Apr 8 2009, 03:14 PM~13520213
> *WHENS THE NEXT MEETING .  :biggrin:
> *


TOMORROW AT 7PM AT ROUNDTABLE ON ABORN AND WHITE.


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

CAN'T MAKE THE MEETING WE ARE HAVING OUR CLUB MEETING AT THE SAME TIME. WE PAID OUR $$$$ LAST WEEKEND SO KEEP US UP ON WHAT'S GOIN ON. THANKS ~JESS~


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Apr 9 2009, 08:52 PM~13533808
> *TOMORROW AT 7PM AT ROUNDTABLE ON ABORN AND WHITE.
> *




OK KOO THNKS BRO . GOODTIMES SAN JOSE WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Apr 8 2009, 02:44 PM~13519852
> *come on the more people that show up the better it will be.
> *


Yup :yes: were you able to get the sections on 8/1? :cheesy:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

HOPE TO SEE EVERY ONE THERE MONEY IN HAND


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

GRANDE WILL B THERE .


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

GRANDE WILL B THERE .


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

shit i missed another one do to work can someone just give me a call so i can meet up and give them the money just pm me so i can give my # to thanks


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## DIRTY D (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjosecustomz_@Apr 10 2009, 09:18 PM~13543529
> *shit i missed another one do to work can someone just give me a call so i can meet up and give them the money just pm me so i can give my # to thanks
> *


anyone


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

pm.d you amadore


where were grande :dunno:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sanjosecustomz_@Apr 10 2009, 09:18 PM~13543529
> *shit i missed another one do to work can someone just give me a call so i can meet up and give them the money just pm me so i can give my # to thanks
> *


where were you :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

What happened with Cunningham?  :dunno:

Small Update: Emma Prusch Park (as a back up) doesn't allow any kind of amplimfied music or drinking anymore....We don't want to send people home with all kinds of tickets :dunno:

Here's who was there this past Friday 4/10, *and/or *who have paid already:
Aztec Creations
Antiguos
Blvd Bombs
Brown Impressions
Grande
Nuestro Tiempo
Uniques
Dukes - S.C.CO.
Impalas - Nor Cal
Blvd Kings
Kool Impressions
Good Times - SJ
408 Ryders
Dukes - Nor Cal

:yes:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

Damn i need to check back at this topic more often :happysad:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Apr 14 2009, 11:26 AM~13572893
> *X2 :dunno:*


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Apr 14 2009, 01:05 PM~13573958
> *X2 :dunno:
> *


Can you and anyone else from the meeting PM me a good club email address (per club)?


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Apr 14 2009, 01:36 PM~13574267
> *Can you and anyone else from the meeting PM me a good club email address (per club)?
> *


PM Sent


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:biggrin: KOOL JUST KEEP US POSTED SEE EVERY1 SOON GRANDE C.C.


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

WHENS THE NEXT MEET ,WE HAVE BEEN MISSIN ALL OF THEM. ?


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## FIJIRIDE (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Apr 14 2009, 07:43 PM~13578377
> *WHENS THE NEXT MEET ,WE HAVE BEEN MISSIN ALL OF THEM. ?
> *


x2!!! hno:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

i will be meeting with amadore (uce) either 2day or tomarrow and picking up their money. 


count them in


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Apr 15 2009, 09:24 AM~13582810
> *  i will be meeting with amadore (uce) either 2day or tomarrow and picking up their money.
> count them in
> *


Cool he just sent me a msg also - added to that email thread....


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Apr 14 2009, 07:43 PM~13578377
> *WHENS THE NEXT MEET ,WE HAVE BEEN MISSIN ALL OF THEM. ?
> *


Unless I missed something we didn't set a date for the next meeting  

Here's the update:
Cunningham is holding our date 8/1 *but still debating if they're going to let us get the park or not,* *we haven't given them any money ($770) yet*, at the last meeting we voted that if Cunningham says no or lags on their decision, *our second option is back at Baylands*.

We also collected funds from three more clubs at the last meeting, if anyone is interested in seeing a 'balance sheet' of the money break down by club and fees (my part) then PM me your email address please


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Apr 15 2009, 12:56 PM~13584106
> *Unless I missed something we didn't set a date for the next meeting
> 
> Here's the update:
> ...


cool sounds good thanks for the info jen we most defenitly have to go to the next meeting and catch up. thanks :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Apr 15 2009, 11:56 AM~13584106
> *Unless I missed something we didn't set a date for the next meeting
> 
> Here's the update:
> ...


 i thought we voted that if they didnt give us an answer by tuesday , we were just going to go to baylands and not wait for the possibilty of losing baylands date also


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Apr 15 2009, 11:56 AM~13584106
> *Unless I missed something we didn't set a date for the next meeting
> 
> Here's the update:
> ...



THANKS FOR THE UPDATE JENN.....HAVE WE HEARD ANYTHING BACK FROM CUNNINGHAM? I THINK WE SHOULD PUSH THEM FOR AN ANSWER.HOPEFULLY THEY ARE GOOD WITH IT BUT IF IT'S NO THEN IT'S NO AND WE CAN LOCK IN BAYLANDS....WHAT DO YOU THINK?


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Gangster (Nov 17, 2005)

I'm for Cunningham Park, either place we'll be there.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

wuts happening with this?


----------



## FIJIRIDE (May 1, 2006)

ENCHANTED WILL BE THERE! When is the next meeting so we can catch and pay for our spot???


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## FIJIRIDE (May 1, 2006)

Did anyone get the next meeting date??


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FIJIRIDE_@Apr 22 2009, 11:50 PM~13663289
> *Did anyone get the next meeting date??
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:rant: more info


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

gave my money to steve todat so count UCE in :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

TTT


----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Apr 23 2009, 07:50 AM~13665140
> *x2  :biggrin:
> *


X4


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

TODAY I JUST BOOKED BAYLANDS PARK FOR AUG 1,2009. SO THE NEXT MEETING IS MAY 8TH AT 7PM ROUNDTABLE ON WHITE AND ABORN.


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

will be there ................GRANDE C.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Apr 27 2009, 10:28 PM~13710889
> *TODAY I JUST BOOKED BAYLANDS PARK FOR AUG 1,2009. SO THE NEXT MEETING IS MAY 8TH AT 7PM ROUNDTABLE ON WHITE AND ABORN.
> *


EAST SIDE RIDERS WILL BE THERE FOR SURE THIS TIME :biggrin:


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Apr 27 2009, 09:28 PM~13710889
> *TODAY I JUST BOOKED BAYLANDS PARK FOR AUG 1,2009. SO THE NEXT MEETING IS MAY 8TH AT 7PM ROUNDTABLE ON WHITE AND ABORN.
> *


TTT


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjosecustomz_@Apr 26 2009, 12:16 AM~13691412
> *gave my money to steve todat so count UCE in :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Gave Steve the money too ... count the Bosses in


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Apr 27 2009, 10:28 PM~13710889
> *TODAY I JUST BOOKED BAYLANDS PARK FOR AUG 1,2009. SO THE NEXT MEETING IS MAY 8TH AT 7PM ROUNDTABLE ON WHITE AND ABORN.
> *


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.+Apr 27 2009, 10:01 PM~13711320-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You homies buying us all beer for being no shows in the past :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Apr 27 2009, 09:28 PM~13710889
> *TODAY I JUST BOOKED BAYLANDS PARK FOR AUG 1,2009. SO THE NEXT MEETING IS MAY 8TH AT 7PM ROUNDTABLE ON WHITE AND ABORN.
> *


:thumbsup: Thx for the call  What side(s) did you end up getting? Sorry was babysitting when you called back, milk bottle took precedence LOL :cheesy:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 28 2009, 03:50 PM~13718812
> *Gave Steve the money too ... count the Bosses in
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Apr 27 2009, 10:28 PM~13710889
> *TODAY I JUST BOOKED BAYLANDS PARK FOR AUG 1,2009. SO THE NEXT MEETING IS MAY 8TH AT 7PM ROUNDTABLE ON WHITE AND ABORN.
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

=81' Limited,Apr 27 2009, 10:28 PM~13710889]
TODAY I JUST BOOKED BAYLANDS PARK FOR AUG 1,2009. SO THE NEXT MEETING IS MAY 8TH AT 7PM ROUNDTABLE ON WHITE AND ABORN. 


:biggrin:


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

So when is the Next Meeting?


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> So when is the Next Meeting?
> [/quote
> this friday may 8th at roundtable on white and aborn at 7 pm.


----------



## FIJIRIDE (May 1, 2006)

> > So when is the Next Meeting?
> > [/quote
> > this friday may 8th at roundtable on white and aborn at 7 pm.
> 
> ...


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

an off topic question? any good places to get a windshield replaced cheap?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@May 4 2009, 01:26 PM~13780712
> *an off topic question? any good places to get a windshield replaced cheap?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: NEXT TO PIC'N'PULL BY BERRYESSA FLEA MARKET


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 4 2009, 12:49 PM~13780990
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: NEXT TO PIC'N'PULL BY BERRYESSA FLEA MARKET
> *


Fuckin Danny.... i guess thats were im going then


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Looking for pics of this past weekend!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=474698


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> > So when is the Next Meeting?
> > [/quote
> > this friday may 8th at roundtable on white and aborn at 7 pm.
> 
> ...


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

MEETING 2MORROW 7PM ROUNDTABLE ON WHITE AND ABORN


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

cant make it 2nite can someone pm me on new updates :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: T T T !


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*Up Dates PLEASE.  *


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

HOW WAZ THE MEETING?


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@May 10 2009, 10:53 PM~13848778
> *HOW WAZ THE MEETING?
> *


Meeting went great, thanks to everyone who showed up!

Everyone agreed to use the extra funds on (in order of importance):

-Permit for jumpers + Jumper for the kids
-Show Cone: ice and flavors for the kids - to be priced by lil Juan of my chapter (Nor cal Impalas)
-Clown for the kids - to be priced by lil Juan of my chapter (Nor cal Impalas)
-Extra money for water and Juice also for the kids  

**Everyone brings their own beer anyway, and we talked about the beer chug contest if there is any funds left over (or not) the idea was that each club that participates can pitch in for the keg, since the focus is to get everyone together and keep the kids entertained (plus there isn't going to be much if any $$ left unless some clubs get in on this last minute) :angel:

-Bay Area Bosses voulnteered the rope for the Tug-O-War

-Paul from Luxurious is going to DJ in lieu of club fee (saving all of us $$$, and guaranteeing a kick ass DJ  )

I wrote down a note (can't remember what my action item was from it so I'm posting it here, LOL) ***SLM: No Hop Trohies*** So I think someone brought up that you can't hop at the park...


BACK TO STEVE  LOL =) I just ran that meeting since he couldn't make it :cheesy:


PS. The clubs in attendance were:
Aztec Creations had another meeting but still made a fly by appearance, can't forget them 
Uniques
Antiquos
Impalas
Good Times
Nuestro Tiempo
Uce
Kool Impressions
Bay Area Bosses
and Blvd Kings.

Plz let me know if I forgot anyone!!!

Parliament, ESR, 408 Ryders? where U guys at? :cheesy:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@May 12 2009, 10:55 AM~13863017
> *Meeting went great, thanks to everyone who showed up!
> 
> Everyone agreed to use the extra funds on (in order of importance):
> ...


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@May 12 2009, 10:55 AM~13863017
> *Meeting went great, thanks to everyone who showed up!
> 
> Everyone agreed to use the extra funds on (in order of importance):
> ...


 :cheesy: Sorry. I got engaged that weekend :cheesy: . My Ryders meet me up in Lake Tahoe. 

Pm me about the extra $ and im sure we can work it out. my apologies


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@May 12 2009, 10:55 AM~13863017
> *Meeting went great, thanks to everyone who showed up!
> 
> Everyone agreed to use the extra funds on (in order of importance):
> ...


Sounds like you should run all the meeting! On top of things Jenn :thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

my bad for not showing forgot about i had pior engament so thanks jenn for handling it ..........(my bad) for not reminding one.....


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@May 12 2009, 11:55 AM~13863017
> *Meeting went great, thanks to everyone who showed up!
> 
> Everyone agreed to use the extra funds on (in order of importance):
> ...


man i swear if i dont do its not goin to happen it seems like everbody wus doin soething that night but ill be there personaly next time. sorry


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@May 12 2009, 10:55 AM~13863017
> *Meeting went great, thanks to everyone who showed up!
> 
> Everyone agreed to use the extra funds on (in order of importance):
> ...


GOOD LOOKIN JENN!!!!!  


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDAZ_68_@May 12 2009, 05:00 PM~13866791
> *my bad for not showing forgot about i had pior engament so thanks jenn for handling it ..........(my bad) for not  reminding one.....
> *


JUST DONT LET IT HAPPEN AGAIN :angry:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@May 12 2009, 03:25 PM~13865638
> *:cheesy: Sorry. I got engaged that weekend :cheesy: . My Ryders meet me up in Lake Tahoe.
> 
> Pm me about the extra $ and im sure we can work it out. my apologies
> *


CONGRATS!!!!!  :thumbsup: 

Each club has paid $70 club fee which has been used to reserve the park ($600), extra money is being used as indicated above  You can reach out to me, Steve, or Pauly/Naomi from SLM to drop off the $$.


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDAZ_68+May 12 2009, 05:00 PM~13866791-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ay ay ay :roflmao: :rofl: I didn't see U there!!! HAHA


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@May 15 2009, 01:27 PM~13897823
> *CONGRATS!!!!!  :thumbsup:
> 
> Each club has paid $70 club fee which has been used to reserve the park ($600), extra money is being used as indicated above   You can reach out to me, Steve, or Pauly/Naomi from SLM to drop off the $$.
> *


 Gracias!! :biggrin: 


Some of my guys told me they paid this @ the last meeting. proir to this  Let me know if thats not correct


----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

San Leandro High School along with Bay Area Bosses CC are having a 1st annual show & shine. This was planned last minute and that is why this year we are making it a show & shine. Please come out and support the Latinos Unidos. Lets show the community what we are all about. It is going to be $5 per car entered and $5 for people walking in to see the cars. If anyone can donate more please do as we are trying to help the kids. Move in time will be 10 - 12 and the show will be from 12 - 4. If you need more info please contact me.


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

Meeting tomorrow


----------



## El TaMaLeRo (Apr 28, 2009)

can sum 1 please PM me about where & when dis All Club BBQ will take place, I might be able to bring da Keg so no 1 will have to pitch in on it. Like i said "Might" be able to get da keg, but i need a date to reserve it. Budweiser or Budlight??? For sum reason Free Beer always tastes better....lol hit me up porfavor!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@May 21 2009, 12:01 PM~13959467
> *Meeting tomorrow
> *


  got our party tomarrow night but you all are welcome to come by after


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@May 15 2009, 01:51 PM~13898041
> *Gracias!! :biggrin:
> Some of my guys told me they paid this @ the last meeting. proir to this   Let me know if thats not correct
> *


Yes you guys did, missed you all @ the meeting


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@May 15 2009, 01:28 PM~13897833
> *:wave: Anytime!! :cheesy:
> LOL.... no worries, a lot of clubs couldn't make it.
> Ay ay ay :roflmao: :rofl:  I didn't see U there!!! HAHA
> *


HATER :uh:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

June 12th same place/time as always.

Thanks,
Jenn


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@May 21 2009, 01:01 PM~13959467
> *Meeting tomorrow
> *


Hey Dave! I know I wrote back to your email this AM, and said ya, but decided to reschedule the meeting for two weeks out (b/c of low attendance/holiday weekend), next meeting June 12th same ol' place /time  I'll respond to that email right now, sorry man!


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTER_36_@May 21 2009, 03:32 PM~13961200
> *HATER :uh:
> *


:buttkick: :twak: If you can't take the heat.... :roflmao: Chuttup before I call your parents fool!  :cheesy: :rofl:


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

*TTT*


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@May 21 2009, 04:24 PM~13961739
> *:buttkick: :twak: If you can't take the heat.... :roflmao:  Chuttup before I call your parents fool!   :cheesy:  :rofl:
> 
> 
> ...


I WILL CALL SPEEDY, GET YOUR BIKE TAKIN AWAY :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT Next meeting June 12th. :cheesy:

Thanks Lil Juan of Impalas CC (Nor Cal) for getting prices on some things:

--The snow cone machine lady said $65 for the day and she will get us the cups and syrup. 

--And the lady that does balloon animals and face painting the date is available and she charges $95/hr. She said we would have to do a min of 1.5 hours because the park is a little far for her - and she would do it for $140.

:thumbsup:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTER_36_@May 29 2009, 08:19 AM~14035421
> *I WILL CALL SPEEDY, GET YOUR BIKE TAKIN AWAY :biggrin:
> *


:nono: :roflmao: YA RIGHT!!!! NOT GONNA *EVER *HAPPEN :roflmao: :nono:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@May 21 2009, 04:20 PM~13961707
> *June 12th same place/time as always.
> 
> Thanks,
> ...



Were there!!!!!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jun 2 2009, 11:32 AM~14071446
> *:nono: :roflmao: YA RIGHT!!!! NOT GONNA EVER HAPPEN :roflmao: :nono:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: 
T
T
T


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jun 2 2009, 11:30 AM~14071432
> *TTT Next meeting June 12th. :cheesy:
> 
> Thanks Lil Juan of Impalas CC (Nor Cal) for getting prices on some things:
> ...


COOL YOU GUYS CHANGED THE DATE OFF OF MY MEETING DAYS. I WILL BE THERE!!!!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Is this still on for tomorrow?? I see nothing since the 4th?? hno: hno:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Jun 11 2009, 02:29 PM~14162797
> *Is this still on for tomorrow?? I see nothing since the 4th?? hno:  hno:
> *


Just got word from Jenn, It's on. 7pm tonight, same place


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

What happened to everyone, I know some people showed late, but it was too late sorry!! 

Here's what we all agreed on last time:

I've confirmed for the face painter / ballons/ and snow cones for the kids. Rachel (Steve's wife) is researching and getting the jumper, and we should have enough left over to get juice/water for the kids, ice, and charcoal.

CAN I GET A *FINAL* HEAD COUNT PLEASE?!

Last I knew:

IMPALAS
ANTIQUOS
BLVD BOMBS
KOOL IMPRESSIONS
AZTEC CREATIONS
408 RYDERS
EAST SIDE RYDERS
DUKES S.C.CO.
DUKES NOR CAL
UNIQUES
BROWN IMPRESSIONS
BAY AREA BOSSES????
GOOD TIMES
UCE

Sorry if I am missing anyone?? Please let me know, my notebook is in the garage and I am at work :cheesy:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jun 16 2009, 11:50 AM~14207098
> *What happened to everyone, I know some people showed late, but it was too late sorry!!
> 
> Here's what we all agreed on last time:
> ...



Right off the bat I see you missed Luxurious....Who else


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Jun 16 2009, 11:19 AM~14207374
> *Right off the bat I see you missed Luxurious....Who else
> *


sorry brothers but we will not be attending this year


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

What happened to everyone, I know some people showed late, but it was too late sorry!! 

Here's what we all agreed on last time:

I've confirmed for the face painter / ballons/ and snow cones for the kids. Rachel (Steve's wife) is researching and getting the jumper, and we should have enough left over to get juice/water for the kids, ice, and charcoal.

CAN I GET A *FINAL* HEAD COUNT PLEASE?!

Last I knew:

IMPALAS
ANTIQUOS
BLVD BOMBS
KOOL IMPRESSIONS
AZTEC CREATIONS
408 RYDERS
EAST SIDE RYDERS
DUKES S.C.CO.
DUKES NOR CAL
UNIQUES
BROWN IMPRESSIONS
BAY AREA BOSSES???? we are all in!  
GOOD TIMES
UCE

Sorry if I am missing anyone?? Please let me know, my notebook is in the garage and I am at work :cheesy:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

One of my members went out there on Friday at 7pm and said there was nobody there so he drove back to San Mateo.......


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Jun 16 2009, 12:38 PM~14207517
> *One of my members went out there on Friday at 7pm and said there was nobody there so he drove back to San Mateo.......
> *



X2

They went back to the East Side


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

JUST REALIZED THAT THE BBQ IS ON SATURDAY AND THE STREET LOW SHOW IN SAN FRANCISCO IS ON SUNDAY :0 IT'S GONNA BE A BUSY WEEKEND!!!!!
AZTEC CREATIONS IS IN FOR SURE ON THE BBQ WE ARE DOWN FOR WHATEVER YOU ALL DECIDE SINCE WE HAVEN'T BEEN ABLE TO MAKE THE LAST FEW MEETINGS.


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Jun 16 2009, 12:23 PM~14207414
> *sorry brothers but we will not be attending this year
> *



UH OH!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 

WHAT ABOUT THE DJ :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Jun 16 2009, 04:18 PM~14208989
> *UH OH!!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> WHAT ABOUT THE DJ :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


x2..


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Jun 16 2009, 03:18 PM~14208989
> *UH OH!!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> WHAT ABOUT THE DJ :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


i got DJ KRAZY from AZTECAS CC SO DON'T TRIP


----------



## DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Jun 16 2009, 10:05 PM~14213369
> *i got DJ KRAZY from AZTECAS CC SO DON'T TRIP
> *


I GOT YA'LL!!! 

ILL SPIN ON SATURDAY AND THEN AT THE STREETLOW SHOW THE NEXT DAY!! 

AND YES IT WILL BE A BUSY WEEKEND !!!

AZTECAS REPRESENTIN!

WWW.DJKRAZY510.COM

IF YA BEEN TO THE LAST 2 ANTIOCH STREETLOW SHOWS, I HAVE BEEN THE DJ IN THE HOPPING CONTEST STAGE AND THE THE STAGE WHERE THE TROPHIES ARE GIVEN.


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ_@Jun 17 2009, 10:12 AM~14216508
> *I GOT YA'LL!!!
> 
> ILL SPIN ON SATURDAY AND THEN AT THE STREETLOW SHOW THE NEXT DAY!!
> ...


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ_@Jun 17 2009, 09:12 AM~14216508
> *I GOT YA'LL!!!
> 
> ILL SPIN ON SATURDAY AND THEN AT THE STREETLOW SHOW THE NEXT DAY!!
> ...


 :worship: :worship: That does make for a busy weekend...Thanks for steppin up to the plate Aztecas


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Jun 17 2009, 10:36 AM~14217363
> *:worship:  :worship: That does make for a busy weekend...Thanks for steppin up to the plate Aztecas
> *




*NO PROBLEM, AS LONG AS WE ALL HAVE FUN AND HAVE SOME BOMB ASS FOOD ITS ALL WORTH IT!!!...... * 


*ILL SEE YOU GUYS AT THE WOODLAND SHOW!! ILL BE MIXING UP THERE ALSO!!!*


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ_@Jun 17 2009, 09:12 AM~14216508
> *I GOT YA'LL!!!
> 
> ILL SPIN ON SATURDAY AND THEN AT THE STREETLOW SHOW THE NEXT DAY!!
> ...


That a boy Uso! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON+Jun 16 2009, 12:38 PM~14207517-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know Rachel was there repping and a lot of ppl showed up *late *after the others left  You guys call the next meeting date LOL....someone throw it out there and let's see what's up  :angel:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ_@Jun 17 2009, 09:12 AM~14216508
> *I GOT YA'LL!!!
> 
> ILL SPIN ON SATURDAY AND THEN AT THE STREETLOW SHOW THE NEXT DAY!!
> ...


RIGHT ON! :thumbsup:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Jun 16 2009, 03:15 PM~14208966
> *JUST REALIZED THAT THE BBQ IS ON SATURDAY AND THE STREET LOW SHOW IN SAN FRANCISCO IS ON SUNDAY :0 IT'S GONNA BE A BUSY WEEKEND!!!!!
> AZTEC CREATIONS IS IN FOR SURE ON THE BBQ WE ARE DOWN FOR WHATEVER YOU ALL DECIDE SINCE WE HAVEN'T BEEN ABLE TO MAKE THE LAST FEW MEETINGS.
> *


GOTTA LOVE THE ALL NIGHTERS!! LOL :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jun 16 2009, 11:50 AM~14207098
> *What happened to everyone, I know some people showed late, but it was too late sorry!!
> 
> Here's what we all agreed on last time:
> ...


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

hi jen just want to say thank you for all your help


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDAZ_68_@Jun 17 2009, 09:47 PM~14224433
> *hi jen just want to say thank you for all your help
> *


Anytime :angel:  :thumbsup:

I sent a note to confirm the face painter and snow cone lady now, so we should be good on that. Did Rachel get the jumper comapny?


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

ya i beleive it is going to be astro jumper :biggrin: :420:


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:biggrin: GRANDE C.C. :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jun 17 2009, 10:46 PM~14224419
> *
> *


damn jen we been totaly side tracked sorry, but yeah count EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. IN!


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jun 18 2009, 02:17 AM~14225882
> *damn jen we been totaly side tracked sorry, but yeah count EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. IN!
> *



YOU GUYS ARE ALREADY ON THE LIST PLAYA!!!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jun 16 2009, 11:50 AM~14207098
> *What happened to everyone, I know some people showed late, but it was too late sorry!!
> 
> Here's what we all agreed on last time:
> ...


My kids also wanna be part of so if ya need some help let me know so I can get with them.. :biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Is everyone down for a meeting Friday, July 10th? It's only three weeks before the BBQ, and it would be nice to get a final headcount, plus I have another project I'm working on - on the side - that I'd like to get some of the clubs involved in and talk to you guys and gals about, need about 50-60 cars for a great cause, a fundraiser for the East Side schools sports programs. More info to come. 

Even if you're not down with that, can we please get *each club/participant (SLM, DJ, ETC) represented *for one of the last meetings for the BBQ? Let me know and I will reserve the back room a tthe usual spot. :thumbsup:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jun 23 2009, 01:21 PM~14274085
> *My kids also wanna be part of so if ya need some help let me know so I can get with them.. :biggrin:
> *


How could I miss them!! Childhood Dreams right? :thumbsup:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT Lemme know!


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jun 24 2009, 12:56 PM~14284442
> *Is everyone down for a meeting Friday, July 10th? It's only three weeks before the BBQ, and it would be nice to get a final headcount, plus I have another project I'm working on - on the side - that I'd like to get some of the clubs involved in and talk to you guys and gals about, need about 50-60 cars for a great cause, a fundraiser for the East Side schools sports programs.  More info to come.
> 
> Even if you're not down with that, can we please get each club/participant (SLM, DJ, ETC) represented for one of the last meetings for the BBQ?  Let me know and I will reserve the back room a tthe usual spot. :thumbsup:
> *


ANTIGUOS IS DOWN


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Jun 24 2009, 01:48 PM~14284938
> *ANTIGUOS IS DOWN
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

K Hi, I just called Baylands, and they said they don't allow *any type of baloons *because of the endangered species....so it's 100% yes on a clown if anyone know of one w/o ballons, and 100% yes on the snow cone lady  Juan from my chapter is checking availabiity for the snow cone lady, though she did confirm earlier in the month....anyone know of a clown that is OK not doing balloons?  Or we can use the money for a few pinatas?


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Jun 24 2009, 01:48 PM~14284938
> *ANTIGUOS IS DOWN
> *


Always down for the cause, good shit!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jun 24 2009, 01:00 PM~14284492
> *How could I miss them!! Childhood Dreams right?  :thumbsup:
> *


yup..lol.. So got with them and them ready to ride where ever !! :biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jun 24 2009, 12:56 PM~14284442
> *Is everyone down for a meeting Friday, July 10th? It's only three weeks before the BBQ, and it would be nice to get a final headcount, plus I have another project I'm working on - on the side - that I'd like to get some of the clubs involved in and talk to you guys and gals about, need about 50-60 cars for a great cause, a fundraiser for the East Side schools sports programs.  More info to come.
> 
> Even if you're not down with that, can we please get each club/participant (SLM, DJ, ETC) represented for one of the last meetings for the BBQ?  Let me know and I will reserve the back room a tthe usual spot. :thumbsup:
> *


AZTEC CREATIONS WILL BE THERE!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Jun 24 2009, 03:45 PM~14286107
> *AZTEC CREATIONS WILL BE THERE!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 RIGHT ON :thumbsup:

*FRIDAY July 10th MEETING Roll Call*
IMPALAS
DUKES (It's Moose's B-day that day!!!!!!) :cheesy:
ANTIGUOS
AZTEC CREATIONS
CHILDHOOD DREAMS (BIKE CLUB)

add your name and don't be a corn flake on the 10th!  :cheesy:

:thumbsup:


Also, the baloon lady can also do face painting so I am waiting for confirmation on that since the park doesn't allow ANY balloons.

Thx,
Jenn


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jun 24 2009, 04:04 PM~14286294
> * RIGHT ON :thumbsup:
> 
> FRIDAY July 10th MEETING Roll Call
> ...


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jun 23 2009, 01:21 PM~14274085
> *My kids also wanna be part of so if ya need some help let me know so I can get with them.. :biggrin:
> *


  dont trip eddie. be our guests bro


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

YOU KNOW THE UNIQUES C.C. WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jun 24 2009, 04:04 PM~14286294
> * RIGHT ON :thumbsup:
> 
> FRIDAY July 10th MEETING Roll Call
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

UCE
ESR
BLVD BOMBS
STR8RIDAZ
BROWN IMPRESSIONS
BAY AREA BOSSES
??????

Where's everyone at?  All down for a last meeting Friday July 10th? @ Round Table on Aborn and White? 7PM?


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

RIGHT ON :thumbsup:

*FRIDAY July 10th MEETING Roll Call*
IMPALAS
DUKES (It's Moose's B-day that day!!!!!!) :cheesy:
ANTIGUOS
AZTEC CREATIONS
CHILDHOOD DREAMS (BIKE CLUB)
BAY AREA BOSSES  
408 RYDERS
UNIQUES
add your name and don't be a corn flake on the 10th!  :cheesy:

:thumbsup:
Also, the baloon lady can also do face painting so I am waiting for confirmation on that since the park doesn't allow ANY balloons.

Thx,
Jenn


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

uce will be thier


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Jun 25 2009, 08:31 AM~14294040
> * RIGHT ON :thumbsup:
> 
> FRIDAY July 10th MEETING Roll Call
> ...



WE THERE ALSO


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

NEXT Friday July 10th, should be one of the last, if not THEE last meeting before the event??? :dunno: See you all there @ 7PM same place as always  Face painting and snow cone ladies confirmed for the kids.  :thumbsup:




> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Jun 25 2009, 09:31 AM~14294040
> * RIGHT ON :thumbsup:
> 
> FRIDAY July 10th MEETING Roll Call
> ...


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

GRANDE C.C. IN ON THIS AND LET US KNOW WHAT DAY U NEED SOME CARS :biggrin:


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jun 25 2009, 09:44 AM~14293572
> *UCE
> ESR
> BLVD BOMBS
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thelou+Jun 30 2009, 10:52 PM~14347999-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: Whadddup Big Sleeps, hope to see Parliament in the house 



Looks like Eminence is gonna be in on the BBQ too  :thumbsup:

CANT WAIT! 

See everyone on Friday July 10th for the next meeting  Same place.... Round Table on Aborn & White 7PM.


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

*FRIDAY July 10th MEETING Roll Call*

IMPALAS
DUKES (It's Moose's B-day that day!!!!!!) 
ANTIGUOS
AZTEC CREATIONS
CHILDHOOD DREAMS (BIKE CLUB)
BAY AREA BOSSES 
408 RYDERS
UNIQUES
UCE
GOODTIMES
*BLVD BOMBS (email)
EMINENCE (PM)*

See everyone there


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

T
T
T
:biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT

Meeting this Friday @ 7PM :cheesy:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

IM THERE


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Jul 7 2009, 01:10 PM~14403131
> *
> IM THERE
> *


x2


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Jul 7 2009, 12:10 PM~14403131
> *
> IM THERE
> *


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Jul 7 2009, 12:10 PM~14403131
> *
> IM THERE
> *


ME TOO


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

ILL BE THERE TO


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

I have to be some where else by 815  (prior engagement)

I hope we can start the meeting @ 7pm.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

what time is this meeting????, i would like to participate - representing ISLANDERS C.C. - BIG RASTA


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 8 2009, 09:18 AM~14411322
> * what time is this meeting????, i would like to participate - representing ISLANDERS C.C. - BIG RASTA
> *


7PM USO!! :cheesy: See u there homie...


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hey i have a dumb question.. This is a "bring your own food" for ur C.C. correct....


sorry for asking... i may get one of these :buttkick:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 8 2009, 09:18 AM~14411322
> * what time is this meeting????, i would like to participate - representing ISLANDERS C.C. - BIG RASTA
> *



Me and the Uce can finally have a 























:biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Cool! :cheesy: See everyone there on Friday @ 7PM :cheesy: I hope we start on time too (so I'll try not to be late either, LOL!!) since I have a CC meeting that I would like to attend at 8PM :cheesy:

It's BYOB/BYOFood  

RICHIE RICH - IS YOUR BOY STILL DJ-ing O QUE? :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ (Nov 18, 2008)

*



Originally posted by jenns64chevy@Jul 8 2009, 04:32 PM~14415378
Cool! :cheesy: See everyone there on Friday @ 7PM :cheesy:  I hope we start on time too (so I'll try not to be late either, LOL!!) since I have a CC meeting that I would like to attend at 8PM :cheesy:

It's BYOB/BYOFood   

RICHIE RICH - IS YOUR BOY STILL DJ-ing O QUE? :biggrin:


Click to expand...


YES SIR IM STILL DJ'N!!!....DJ KRAZY & DJ HIPNOTIK WILL BE THERE AT THE SHOW TEARING IT UP!

SEE ALL YOU GUYS AT THE WOODLAND SHOW THIS SUNDAY!!ILL BE MIXING LIVE THERE AS WELL









WANNA GO CLUBBIN HIT ME UP!!!!!









COME AND SUPPORT THE HOMIES AT THEY DO THE CD RELEASE PARTY!!







*


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

JD from Zenith is doing a ONE DAY raffle for a set of all chrome Zeniths and its only $15.00

<span style='color:blue'>PLEASE DO NOT SCREW IT UP AND FOLLOW PAYMENT INSTRUCTIONS TO THE "T"!

Cannot beat that, even if you dont trust my link just go to the wheel topic and see for yourself.  </span>

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14423307


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

See everyone tonight


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 10 2009, 11:27 AM~14433926
> *See everyone tonight
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Yup! :biggrin:


----------



## DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ (Nov 18, 2008)

*SEE YOU GUYS TOMORROW AT THE STREETLOW WOODLAND SHOW!!!ILL BE SET UP BY THE HOPPING AREA..*


----------



## stillwaters (Mar 4, 2006)

Sorry we missed the meet but we're still in


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

Everything went good for this being the last meeting. Everything is as planned for everyone that didnt make it, so this is what went down.
park: paid 
jumper: paid
facepainter: paid
snowcone: paid
with the rest of the money were going to get the keg an cups for the beer chug an jalapenos.
its time to party .......


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Jul 12 2009, 09:30 AM~14448731
> * Everything went good for this being the last meeting. Everything is as planned for everyone that didnt make it, so this is what went down.
> park: paid
> jumper: paid
> ...


Here's my notes based on some questions I have received. We had a good turn out at this meeting - I think 10-11 clubs present....Eminence is also down and came thru :thumbsup:

--*Cannot grill on the grass*, but you can bring pits to grill by the other (park) grills.
--Bring your own food, drink, and charcoal - there will be a keg for the beer chuging contest.
--The earlier the better for parking, support vehicles please park away from the main area.
--No one/club is reserving parking for anyone, so be there or be square 
--Larger clubs are asked to bring a handful of 'show' cars to conserve parking, we have *17 clubs paid on this event*</span>.
--Every club is responsible for cleaning up after themselves (PS..NO BALLOONS, PARK RULE FOR THE NATURAL HABITAT NEARBY)
--We will have a jumper, face painter, snow cone machine, pop corn machine, and cotton candy machine for the kids :angel:
--All extra money went towards the jalapenos (contest), keg (contest), and cups if anyone is curious...
<span style=\'color:red\'>--Can ESR confirm that they were going to let us use the tug-o-war rope or was it Bay Area Bosses? Or both :dunno:  --We still have the DJ KRAZY confirmed...
--Any kids in bike clubs or solos please come through, we're not asking the kids / kids bike clubs to pay to participate.
--There IS A FEE ($5-$6 I think) PER VEHICLE TO GET IN THE PARK, DON'T FORGET 

I think that's it, sooooo....THERE ARE NO MORE MEETINGS :angel: !! SEE EVERYONE AUGUST 1st @ BAYLANDS PARK IN SUNNYVALE!! :


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

No Bud or Bud lite for the Keg :nosad: 

Thats like drinking a cup of tap water out of a dirty mug






:biggrin:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 13 2009, 10:51 AM~14457986
> *Here's my notes based on some questions I have received.  We had a good turn out at this meeting - I think 10-11 clubs present....Eminence is also down and came thru :thumbsup:
> 
> --Cannot grill on the grass, but you can bring pits to grill by the other (park) grills.
> ...




<span style=\'color:red\'>BAY AREA BOSSES GOT THE ROPE! :biggrin:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Jul 13 2009, 11:52 AM~14458670
> *No Bud or Bud lite    :nosad:
> 
> Thats like drinking a cup of tap water out of a dirty mug
> ...


x2 BUD LIGHT :thumbsdown:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Beer vote? :cheesy: I'm a Tecate or Modelo fan myself LOL!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Jul 13 2009, 02:46 PM~14459256
> *BAY AREA BOSSES GOT THE ROPE! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

*Directions from ESSJ*

Driving directions to Sunnyvale Baylands Park
(408) 730-7751

12.6 mi – about 14 mins (up to 20 mins in traffic)
Suggested routes

Tully Rd & S King RdSan Jose, CA 95122 

1. Head southwest on Tully Rd toward Seacliff Way 0.1 mi 
2. Slight right onto the ramp to San Francisco 0.6 mi 
*3. Merge onto US-101 N 10.2 mi 
4. Take the Lawrence Expy exit 0.3 mi 
5. Turn right at County Rte-G2/Lawrence Expy (signs for Lawrence Expy) 1.4 mi 
6. Continue on E Caribbean Dr 226 ft *

Sunnyvale Baylands Park
999 E Caribbean DrSunnyvale, CA 94089-1111
(408) 730-7751 


Link to Map


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Jul 13 2009, 01:46 PM~14459256
> *BAY AREA BOSSES GOT THE ROPE! :biggrin:
> *


THX  :cheesy:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 15 2009, 03:42 PM~14484946
> *Beer vote? :cheesy: I'm a Tecate or Modelo fan myself LOL!! :biggrin:
> *



I SAY ...............................


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Jul 16 2009, 08:28 AM~14491549
> *I SAY ...............................
> 
> 
> ...


+







+ 1/3 a shot of







+







+ ice = one REALLY GOOD CHAVELA 

:cheesy:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Jul 16 2009, 08:28 AM~14491549
> *I SAY ...............................
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 16 2009, 10:42 AM~14492695
> *+
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :0 

i thought i was the bartender 

I just say we get a keg of .................




















after a couple it will taste good... GOOD STRONG "MAN" BEER" :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Jul 16 2009, 11:01 AM~14492933
> *:0  :0
> 
> i thought i was the bartender
> ...


:barf:

:roflmao:

PM-ing you about the fundraiser I brought up @ the last meeting not related to all clubs BBQ.... :cheesy:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

What!! :0 

Ok I understand. That’s 12th grade level beer.. you have to make it to elementary first (1st-8th grade) to drink Sierra!
:yes:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Jul 16 2009, 11:14 AM~14493057
> *What!!      :0
> 
> Ok I understand. That’s 12th grade level beer.. you have to make it to elementary first (1st-8th grade) to drink Sierra!
> ...


 :0 :thumbsdown: 

Modelo or 










:cheesy:

J/K I don't really care what beer is in the keg, whatever is drinkable :cheesy:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 15 2009, 02:42 PM~14484946
> *Beer vote? :cheesy: I'm a Modelo fan myself LOL!! :biggrin:
> *


Now your talkin' :cheesy:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 16 2009, 12:18 PM~14493615
> *:0 :thumbsdown:
> 
> Modelo or
> ...



Ok ok....

Modelo fo sho!! Im down for what ever!


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## silent nytmares (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Jan 3 2009, 02:32 AM~12591942
> *i would like to know if u guyz would like to have the bbq at bay lands or not. let me know so we can start planing it.
> *


if you dont know of a dj i would like to offer my services for free, i have the concert sound system with all the old school , r/b, oldies.......1-408-648-6393 and available to dj any c.c events.still in the c.c mode


----------



## silent nytmares (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Jan 3 2009, 02:32 AM~12591942
> *i would like to know if u guyz would like to have the bbq at bay lands or not. let me know so we can start planing it.
> *


ku


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

T
T
M
F
T


----------



## DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ (Nov 18, 2008)

ILL BE THERE WITH MY BOY DJ HIPNOTIK TO TEAR IT UP ON THE 1200'S AND CDJ 1000'S..... 

WE ALL GONNA HAVE A GOOD ASS TIME!


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Getting close! :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

so what im hearing is no bud or bud light     :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: im going to suprise everyone.


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Jul 22 2009, 08:23 PM~14555244
> *so what im hearing is no bud or bud light          :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead: im going to suprise everyone.
> *


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shaka64+Jul 22 2009, 04:05 PM~14552772-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I though we said Modelo or Tecate??  :scrutinize: 

Its all good!!

T
T
M
F
T

FOR A GOOD TIME!


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> Ok ok....
> 
> Modelo fo sho!! Im down for what ever!
> 
> ...


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:biggrin: GRANDE C.C. IN DA HOUSE


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thelou_@Jul 24 2009, 07:14 PM~14574967
> *:biggrin: GRANDE C.C. IN DA HOUSE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

tecate


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

five more days :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: so is any one gone step an volunteer to take over for nex years one????


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> > Ok ok....
> >
> > Modelo fo sho!! Im down for what ever!
> >
> ...


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

WHATS THE DATE ON THIS Q!!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

OH AND WHERE!! :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

we throwing a show and shine at the same park a few weeks later hope all you san jose guys can make it


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW+Jul 27 2009, 11:51 PM~14601774-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*This Saturday Aug 1st at Baylands park in Sunnyvale near 237 and Lawrence Expressway* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ (Nov 18, 2008)

LOCKED AND LOADED TO MIX SATURDAY!!!

DJ KRAZY & DJ HIPNOTIK WILL BE THERE

REPRESENTING

AZTECAS C.C. !

SEE YA'LL SATURDAY!!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

:0 4 days and counting!


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

IT'S GOIN DOWN!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: 

T
T
M
F
T

FOR THE ALL CAR CLUBS BBQ!!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Jul 28 2009, 09:33 AM~14603828
> *This Saturday Aug 1st at Baylands park in Sunnyvale near 237 and Lawrence Expressway :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: 
AW DANG TAKING THE KIDS CAMPING!!!
:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Jul 29 2009, 12:43 AM~14612633
> *IT'S GOIN DOWN!!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> 
> T
> ...


x114


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Yesssss


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jul 29 2009, 12:01 AM~14612732
> *:thumbsup:
> AW DANG TAKING THE KIDS CAMPING!!!
> :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


Just bring a tent and some marshmallows and bring them to the park :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 29 2009, 04:27 PM~14618628
> *Just bring a tent and some marshmallows and bring them to the park  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 29 2009, 03:27 PM~14618628
> *Just bring a tent and some marshmallows and bring them to the park  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

damn i cant make it, my football team has a camp to go to this weekend!! Thanks to the Lux Family for inviting me to go with them, Ill see you In Frisco on sunday thought!


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

*2 MORE DAYS!!!*





So what time Is too late to get there (with the old schools) don’t wanna be the first ones but at the same time don’t want to be blamed for not having no parking :angry: 

Always happens to big Curt


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

SEE EVERYONE THERE ON SAT!  :cheesy: here's more info on what I brought up at the last meeting 










Raffles, music, vendors, art on display and for sale - fundraiser for the San Jose's East Side sports programs. Save East Side Sports is a non-profit organization. 

--Free food (until it runs out)
--Families welcomed and requested to be there for a day of fun!
--Dunk tank by Beer Run Bobby
--Jumpers for the kids.
--Patrons free, cars asked to make a $15 donation, but NOT required.
--Face painting for the kids

Cars are asked to come at 10AM and stay until 4-5 ish, so you can make Sylvia's ('39) Show N Shine at Sizler the same day :angel:

This is for the kids, guys and gals, hope to see you there!!

Any questions, or want to particpate, please PM me or call. There is a restaurant and bar at the Raddison for those of you coming without kids  Also, it's next door to 4th Street Bowl, so it's a great way to make a fmaily day of the event!!

Thanks!!
Jenn


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

wut time every 1 one rolling? wut time the park open


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jul 30 2009, 06:03 PM~14631695
> *  wut time every 1 one rolling? wut time the park open
> *


Sup Poppa! We leavin Danny's about 10am hope there is still room!


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Any Pictures


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

GREAT EVENT TODAY!! Will post my pics manana  :thumbsup:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

A few that Dora and Moose took 





































:cheesy:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Aug 2 2009, 01:34 AM~14650570
> *A few that Dora and Moose took
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

Quick Vid on the Beer Chug Final :biggrin:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

More Pics :wave:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:biggrin: had agreat time. :wave: to every1 that made it out there. it was kool seeing every1 together again chillin havin a good time. see ya all out at the bosses fried chicken gig sat


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Aug 2 2009, 11:01 AM~14651800
> *Quick Vid on the Beer Chug Final :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that homie wus quick


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dd6FnVLRCE8
after the b.b.q.


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxGCdC742DA
tug a war


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JdJOpr7aCw
takin off still fuckin around


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

T
T
M
F
T
4
S
A
N
*
J
O


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2009)

I HAVE TO GIVE MY PROPS TO STEVE FROM THE CHEVITOS C.C. FOR DOING A GREAT JOB ORGANIZING THE TUG OF WAR, JALEPENO EATING CONTEST AND THE MOST IMPORTANT EVENT OF THE DAY, BEER GUZZLING CONTEST :biggrin: GOOD JOB TO THE GUY FROM THE BLVD KINGS C.C. BOY , COULD HE SLAMMIN DOWN :0 CAN'T WAIT TIL NEXT YEAR AND SEE WHO COULD TAKE THE TITLE AWAY :biggrin: AND ALSO THE YOUNG LADY AND WINNER FROM AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. FOR SLAMMIM HER BEER DOWN . GREAT JOB :worship: SEE EVERYBODY NEXT YEAR :wave:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Uniques83_@Aug 2 2009, 02:20 PM~14652724
> *I HAVE TO GIVE MY PROPS  TO STEVE FROM THE CHEVITOS C.C. FOR DOING A GREAT JOB ORGANIZING THE TUG OF WAR, JALEPENO  EATING CONTEST AND THE MOST IMPORTANT EVENT OF THE DAY, BEER GUZZLING CONTEST :biggrin: GOOD JOB TO THE GUY FROM THE BLVD KINGS C.C. BOY , COULD HE SLAMMIN DOWN :0  CAN'T WAIT TIL NEXT YEAR AND SEE WHO COULD TAKE THE TITLE AWAY :biggrin: AND ALSO THE YOUNG LADY AND WINNER FROM AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. FOR SLAMMIM HER BEER DOWN . GREAT JOB :worship: SEE EVERYBODY NEXT YEAR :wave:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 
x114
the event wus hella cool meet alot of new jente out there.... the beer chug champ wus no joke he slamed that beer in less than 2 seconds much props homie!


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

It was a GEART TIME as usual. Thanks to everyone that made "The All Clubs BBQ" possible as well as all the car clubs that were able to attend. It was nice to see some VERY OLD FRIENDS and even a old UNIQUES member from back in the 70's!! It just goes to show that "You never know who you are going to meet up with at an ALL CLUBS BBQ"! You got to love it :wave: :wave:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Aug 2 2009, 11:01 AM~14651800
> *Quick Vid on the Beer Chug Final :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Rollinaround, Sj4lyfe
:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Aug 2 2009, 01:37 PM~14653115
> *It was a GEART TIME as usual. Thanks to everyone that made "The All Clubs BBQ" possible as well as all the car clubs that were able to attend. It was nice to see some VERY OLD FRIENDS and even a old UNIQUES member from back in the 70's!! It just goes to show that "You never know who you are going to meet up with at an ALL CLUBS BBQ"! You got to love it  :wave:  :wave:
> *


VERY WELL SAID PAUL, YOU JUST NEVER KNOW


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 2 2009, 01:41 PM~14653131
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Rollinaround, Sj4lyfe
> :biggrin:
> *



whats up j.


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

Thank's to all the clubs that made out there :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

had a coo time :thumbsup: sorry i didnt get a chance to say whats up to everone but i has half asleep was only running on 3 hrs sleep ....


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

nice piks mr. moose


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## riden on whitewall (Jan 29, 2007)

Sweet Picss 59drop.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by riden on whitewall_@Aug 2 2009, 08:47 PM~14655707
> *Sweet Picss 59drop.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


Thanks :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by riden on whitewall_@Aug 2 2009, 09:47 PM~14655707
> *Sweet Picss 59drop.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *



:yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)

NICE PICTURES MOOSE :thumbsup: :worship: :h5:


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)

YOU TOO DAVE, YOUR ONE BADD ASS WITH THAT CAMERA CARNAL. WHEN YOUR AT AN EVENT, YOU GO AND CHECK OUT THE WHOLE SCENE :thumbsup: THERE'S NO STOPPING YOU HOMEBOY :worship:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by riden on whitewall_@Aug 2 2009, 08:47 PM~14655707
> *Sweet Picss 59drop.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


yup bad ass pics he took


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Jul 26 2009, 09:12 PM~14589366
> *five more days  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: so is any one gone step an volunteer to take over for nex years one????
> *


:roflmao: I know, right? can we say 'estress'?  I think you and Rachel voulnteered me at the park, LOL!! j/k :biggrin:


----------



## Bagged Sixty8 (Feb 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Aug 2 2009, 04:28 PM~14653699
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good lookin out with the pic Moose! :thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Just want to take my hat off to all the people that made this happen. GREAT TURN OUT! Good times! Looking forward to next years!!




Nice pixs homies! :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

nice piks dave!!!!!!!


----------



## lil_rik408 (Nov 25, 2008)

VETERANO FROM ANTIGUOS TOOK SOME GOOD ASS PICS!!!! GOOD LOOKING HOMIE....


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big sleeps_@Aug 2 2009, 05:22 PM~14653985
> *had a coo time  :thumbsup:  sorry i didnt get a chance to say whats up to everone but i has half asleep was only running on 3 hrs sleep ....
> *


  you? shit try 2 hours. but had such a great time out there, caught a second wind and was all over the park. :biggrin:


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

Mr. Antiguo, poppa68_KI_4life



:wave: :wave:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 3 2009, 12:42 PM~14660777
> *  you? shit try 2 hours. but had such a great time out there, caught a second wind and was all over the park.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sj4lyfe_@Aug 3 2009, 01:45 PM~14660808
> *Mr. Antiguo, poppa68_KI_4life
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


What up Marc..
I had a good time out there.. :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 3 2009, 01:42 PM~14660777
> *  you? shit try 2 hours. but had such a great time out there, caught a second wind and was all over the park.  :biggrin:
> *


LOL BOTH OF U GUYS I HAD NO SLEEP STARTED WORK AT FRIDAY NIGHT AT 1130 GOT OFF AT 8;30 SAT., TOOK A SHOWER AND WUS OUT THE DOOR.... BY 8 OCLOCK THAT NITE I WUS LIGHTS OUT!!!!BUT IT WUS WORTH IT CAUSE I HAD A BLAST! :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

great pics.


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Aug 3 2009, 04:21 PM~14662384
> *LOL BOTH OF U GUYS I HAD NO SLEEP STARTED WORK AT FRIDAY NIGHT AT 1130 GOT OFF AT 8;30 SAT., TOOK A SHOWER AND WUS OUT THE DOOR.... BY 8 OCLOCK THAT NITE I WUS LIGHTS OUT!!!!BUT IT WUS WORTH IT CAUSE I HAD A BLAST! :biggrin:
> *


i bet them peppers woke your ass up :biggrin: and i mean woke ur (ass) up !!!! ur crazy homie


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big sleeps_@Aug 4 2009, 05:03 AM~14669011
> *i bet them peppers woke your ass up  :biggrin: and i mean woke ur (ass) up !!!! ur crazy homie
> *


hahahaha hell yeah it did! lmAo :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Aug 4 2009, 08:07 AM~14669956
> *hahahaha hell yeah it did! lmAo  :biggrin:
> *


I was ripped off of 1st place  :roflmao: j/k Damn those peppers were hot! LOL :cheesy:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

"<a href=\'http://coupon.jackinthebox.com/coupon/two-free-tacos_20090804.php#;\' target=\'_blank\'>"JACK IN THE BOX" COUPON 4 FREE TACOS</a>


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Hay fellas, a lot of your SWORE you would come out this Wednesday and to the event to support (THANKS!!!), I hope to see you there, if not please shoot me you email or call me, and I'll give you the 411, I want it to be like the BBQ this weekend, that would be a beautiful thing! 

Thx!
Jenn

Here's an updated flyer below! And info for those who said they would come to the informational meetings @ the All Clubs BBQ, it's this Wednesday 8/5, and *every *Wednesday there after, see below  : I'm buying pitchers LOL!!!

*What*: INFORMATIONAL MEETING FOR SAVE EAST SIDE SPORTS FUNDRAISER & SHOW ‘N SHINE (_EVENT HAPPENING ON AUGUST 30th, 2009 HERE IN SAN JOSE_).

*Time*: 7:30 PM
*Day*: Every Wednesday (until the event)

*Place: The Blue Chip*
325 S 1st (downstairs)
San Jose, CA 95113
Restaurant & Sports Bar, *children welcomed, we have the back room reserved*.

*Who*: Vendors, Artists, Musicians, and Car Clubs and solo riders interested in getting more info / participating in the show and shine.

See you there!

Please feel free to forward to anyone that may be interested.
Tomorrow will be the third of more meetings to come, if you didn’t make the first meeting, no worries! 

You can also hear more information on the event *every Saturday on the Beer Run Bobby Show 96.1 FM (KSQQ) 8:30PM-Midnight, and have your companies and events plugged on his show for participating in the event.*

Thx!
Jenn (Impalas Car Club)
C. 408-679-1453


----------



## 408 certified (Nov 7, 2008)

Here some more pics


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Aug 4 2009, 03:34 PM~14674039
> *Hay fellas, a lot of your SWORE you would come out this Wednesday and to the event to support (THANKS!!!), I hope to see you there, if not please shoot me you email or call me, and I'll give you  the 411, I want it to be like the BBQ this weekend, that would be a beautiful thing!
> 
> Thx!
> ...


Hope we can make it! :biggrin:


----------



## 408 certified (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## 408 certified (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Dame.. She chugged faster then me!!!

:yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

what up ralph! thats a bad ass hat uffin:


----------



## Bagged Sixty8 (Feb 3, 2009)

> Dame.. She chugged faster then me!!!
> 
> :yessad: :yessad:
> [/quote
> ...


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> > Dame.. She chugged faster then me!!!
> >
> > :yessad: :yessad:
> > [/quote
> ...


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

THE CAM ISNT THAT GREAT BUT IT IS WHAT IT IS. :biggrin:


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sj4lyfe_@Aug 5 2009, 06:40 PM~14687437
> *THE CAM ISNT THAT GREAT BUT IT IS WHAT IT IS. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN YOU WERENT KIDDING. WHAT YOU TAKE THEM WITH?


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 4 2009, 10:46 PM~14678113
> *what up ralph! thats a bad ass hat uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: whats cracken carlos !!!! i made it lol :biggrin: j/k


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

I JUST WANNA SAY TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FROM ALL OVER THE BAY AREA THAT CAME AND SUPPORTED THIS EVENT , THANK YOU. :thumbsup: IT'S NICE GOING TO THESE B.B.Q's AND NOT HAVING ANY TYPE OF BULLSHIT GOING ON. THIS JUST SHOW'S THE S.J.P.D. AND SAN JOSE CITY HALL THAT THE LOW RIDER COMMUNITY THAT WE COULD ALL GET ALONG. THEY MIGHT HAVE STOPPED OUR LOW RIDER SHOWS AND THE CRUISING IN SAN JO BUT THEY CAN'T STOP OUR ALL CLUBS B.B.Qs :nono: SO ONE MORE TIME,THANK YOU TO ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WHO CAME AND SUPPORTED THIS EVENT :thumbsup: TO ALL THE PUNKS AND LOSERS WHO STAYED AWAY, THANK YOU AND ALL THE GANGBANGERS AND GANGSTERS THAT STAYED HOME, I ALSO WANNA THANK YOU FOR NOT COMING :thumbsup: AND FINALLY, LAST BUT NOT LEAST, SUNNYVALE P.D. AND THE CITY OF SUNNYVALE FOR LETTING US HAVING THESE EVENTS, THANK YOU AND I HOPE ,WE, THE LOW RIDER COMMUNITY COULD KEEP HAVING THESE B.B.Q's IN YOUR CITY IN YEARS TO COME. SEE EVERYBODY NEXT YEAR AND LET'S KEEP ON LOW RIDING  :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Uniques83_@Aug 6 2009, 10:04 PM~14699638
> *I JUST WANNA SAY TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FROM ALL OVER THE BAY AREA THAT CAME AND SUPPORTED THIS EVENT , THANK YOU. :thumbsup: IT'S NICE GOING TO THESE B.B.Q's AND NOT HAVING ANY TYPE OF BULLSHIT GOING ON. THIS JUST SHOW'S THE  S.J.P.D. AND SAN JOSE CITY HALL THAT THE LOW RIDER COMMUNITY THAT WE COULD ALL GET ALONG. THEY MIGHT HAVE STOPPED OUR LOW RIDER SHOWS AND THE CRUISING IN SAN JO BUT THEY CAN'T STOP OUR ALL CLUBS B.B.Qs  :nono: SO ONE MORE TIME,THANK YOU TO ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WHO CAME AND SUPPORTED THIS EVENT :thumbsup: TO ALL THE PUNKS AND LOSERS WHO STAYED AWAY, THANK YOU AND ALL THE GANGBANGERS AND GANGSTERS THAT STAYED HOME, I ALSO WANNA THANK YOU FOR NOT COMING  :thumbsup: AND FINALLY, LAST BUT NOT LEAST, SUNNYVALE P.D. AND THE CITY OF SUNNYVALE FOR LETTING US HAVING THESE EVENTS, THANK YOU AND I HOPE ,WE, THE LOW RIDER COMMUNITY COULD KEEP HAVING THESE B.B.Q's IN YOUR CITY IN YEARS TO COME. SEE EVERYBODY NEXT YEAR AND LET'S KEEP ON LOW RIDING   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

x200000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000





:biggrin:


----------

